# ARMIDA A1 brass 42mm 300m Diver NH35 is here



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Chris from Armida just email me, mention that they have just released the A1 Brass 42mm.
This is realy cool indeed.
Here's the spec from Armida site:

- Brass case 
- All gold color hands 
- C3 lumed bezel, hour markers and hands
- 42 mm case diameter
- Lug to lug 46mm
- Lug distance 22mm
- Height incl. domed crystal 15.2mm
- Sapphire crystal 2.8 mm double domed 
- Anti reflective coating on the inside crystal
- 22mm rubber strap with brass buckle 
- weight g including rubber strap
- Waterproof to 300m/1000feet
- Screwed and signed brass crown 8mm
- 1 Year International Warranty

and some pictures from their site also:

Black date








Blue dial








Green dial








Black dial








Brown dial








Sunbrush blue








Sunbrush brown








Sunbrush green








The Sunbrush dial looks great, will order one soon for sure :-!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Love em! Just purchased the black date!


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Love em! Just purchased the black date!


Hard to tell which one I like better, brown sunbrush or green one. LoL


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Very tempting ... I have the bronze A1 green dial and the brass A7 green dial, but I still feel like there's room in my collection for this smaller brass A1- maybe blue dial this time?!

The A1 can feel a bit massive on the wrist, so this 42 diameter mini-version sounds like it'll hit the sweet spot.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great size and value. The best looking brass they have released to date....looking forward to the pics.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*the*



Malice 146 said:


> Love em! Just purchased the black date!


Being that I prefer to have the date feature that's were I'd be leaning too! Looks great for price! Decisions, decisions :think:!


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Very tempting ... I have the bronze A1 green dial and the brass A7 green dial, but I still feel like there's room in my collection for this smaller brass A1- maybe blue dial this time?!
> 
> The A1 can feel a bit massive on the wrist, so this 42 diameter mini-version sounds like it'll hit the sweet spot.


Indeed, this is the best size for most wrist out there


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: the*



watchobs said:


> Being that I prefer to have the date feature that's were I'd be leaning too! Looks great for price! Decisions, decisions :think:!


Wish they would have offered all the colors with dates. It would have made my decision impossible.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: the*

Very nice indeed. 
Tempting...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: the*

Great offer from Armida, perfect size. Now to decide which one to get and what to move out from my watch box as it's full.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great price,looks very appealing.

If I didn't have the double domed steel variant I would be seriously tempted.

Excellent idea to offer such a choice of rad dial colours.

However,I shall just have to soldier on with my trusty A8.

Looking forward to a full review/pictorial in due course!!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: the*

the black date one is incredible


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: the*

Any idea if they will be releasing the smaller version in ss?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: the*

Damn I was going to pick up a Bangla but I guess I will be getting this now


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: the*

Hmm. Which one?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow!
That sun brushed green looks awesome. The price is hard to beat too.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: the*



jopex said:


> Great offer from Armida, perfect size. Now to decide which one to get and what to move out from my watch box as it's full.


You should have kept the A1 B... problem solved. ;-)


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: the*

Just ordered the green sun brushed dial, now the waiting game is on...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: the*

I wished they posted more pics it's really hard to judge the sun dial color


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: the*



staiiff said:


> You should have kept the A1 B... problem solved. ;-)


Sadly it was a bit too big for me.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I sorry to see the high dome gone on this model


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

kpfeifle said:


> I sorry to see the high dome gone on this model
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think, high dome won't look good with 42mm case width.


----------



## bjshov8 (Dec 18, 2008)

Seems strange that the 42mm is so much less money than the 45mm.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

bjshov8 said:


> Seems strange that the 42mm is so much less money than the 45mm.


I believe, Bronze is much more expensive than brass, that's why 45mm is much more expensive also.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Man I wish they made this size A1 in stainless steel.


----------



## gurka (Mar 31, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> Man I wish they made this size A1 in stainless steel.


+1 on the 42mm A1 Stainless Steel:-!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

gurka said:


> +1 on the 42mm A1 Stainless Steel:-!


Agreed!! Chris, 42mm A1 in Stainless Steel please with superdome like on the 45mm A1. I think the superdome really makes the A1.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like no one has received this model yet...


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Traded some emails with Chris. A1 stainless steel coming next year. I couldn't wait and ordered a black face no date today. Looks like a great piece and I will be grabbing a SS version as soon as it is available too!


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Hard not to pick one up at this price. I was seriously considering picking up an A8 but the offset crown and domed crystal have sold the A1.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: the*



AVS_Racing said:


> Damn I was going to pick up a Bangla but I guess I will be getting this now


If I am not mistaken, the Hong Kong OEM Fullswing makes both the Bangla and the Armida, hence it is ok to decide purely on looks preferences as they will likely be similar in build quality.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

lawman98 said:


> Traded some emails with Chris. A1 stainless steel coming next year. I couldn't wait and ordered a black face no date today. Looks like a great piece and I will be grabbing a SS version as soon as it is available too!


Also had to ask, great news 
I had not make up my mind about the brass, Will Wait and see the first pictures before I decide (if it's not to late by than). Hopefully there soon Will be some pics!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Did chris mention if the SS version will have a sapphire bezel or SS?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I ended up picking up a bangla, will report back once I receive it. I just realized that this brass not bronze, so I might pass on this and save up for a A1 instead.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I ended up picking up a bangla, will report back once I receive it. I just realized that this brass not bronze, so I might pass on this and save up for a A1 instead.


I believe, Bangla is also a brass watch, right?


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

hellowin said:


> I believe, Bangla is also a brass watch, right?


Correct, the Bangla is also brass. Cheapest way into a bronze would be the new Makara Sea Turtle I am pretty sure it can be had on pre-order for $299. 
Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Black) - Makara Watches


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Did chris mention if the SS version will have a sapphire bezel or SS?


He didn't mention, but I didn't ask. I will see if he will let me know.


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

Blue dial arrived in UK today , excellent quality as can always be expected from Armida.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Bionicman said:


> Blue dial arrived in UK today , excellent quality as can always be expected from Armida.


Can you post some more pictures please I'm really close to pulling the trigger on this one have a a7 and love it lumed amazing 
whats the dome like? How does it compare to your over armida watchs


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll post some more pics in daylight tomorrow , quality is exactly the same as my A1 bronze.
Dome is obviously a lot more subtle than its larger brother but suits the 42mm size perfectly.
At $350.00 its a total bargain but I think everyone probably already knows that.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Whoa that is sweet..Everything about that watch is satanically delicious.

Can this thread be deleted now so that no more bad things happen to my finances ?

Thanks.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

serge70 said:


> Whoa that is sweet..Everything about that watch is satanically delicious.
> 
> Can this thread be deleted now so that no more bad things happen to my finances ?
> 
> Thanks.


Tell me about it
I've just ordered a black date one

thats it now I've got to be strong and I'm not going to buy any more watches in 2015 I have spent way too much this year on bloody watches


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Bionicman said:


> Blue dial arrived in UK today , excellent quality as can always be expected from Armida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is gorgeous *Bionicman*! Thanks for posting a pic.

Would you say that the feel and texture of it (heaviness, etc.) is exactly like your A1 bronze? I have an A1 bronze and love it but don't have any brass watches. I imagine brass to feel lighter or tinnier if that makes sense. That is, if you didn't know it was brass, would you assume that it was bronze like the 45mm A1?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this the Sunburst dial or flat Blue one?

Looks Great!



Bionicman said:


> Blue dial arrived in UK today , excellent quality as can always be expected from Armida.


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

RookiePhil said:


> Wow that is gorgeous *Bionicman*! Thanks for posting a pic.
> 
> Would you say that the feel and texture of it (heaviness, etc.) is exactly like your A1 bronze? I have an A1 bronze and love it but don't have any brass watches. I imagine brass to feel lighter or tinnier if that makes sense. That is, if you didn't know it was brass, would you assume that it was bronze like the 45mm A1?


To be honest it just feels like a shrunk down version of the bronze version , certainly doesn't have a light or tinny feel as its nice & heavy for its size & very solid.


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

JacksonExports said:


> Is this the Sunburst dial or flat Blue one?
> 
> Looks Great!


Its the flat blue as I thought the sunburst dial might take away a bit of the toolwatchness look.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah brass is not light or tinny I have a brass a7 and it is a solid watch, I only own one watch that is bronze and that is a lot lighter than the a7 but it is a aluminum bronze so I'm guessing it's lighter than the cusna varietys


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Bionicman said:


> To be honest it just feels like a shrunk down version of the bronze version , certainly doesn't have a light or tinny feel as its nice & heavy for its size & very solid.





Monkeynuts said:


> Yeah brass is not light or tinny I have a brass a7 and it is a solid watch, I only own one watch that is bronze and that is a lot lighter than the a7 but it is a aluminum bronze so I'm guessing it's lighter than the cusna varietys


Thanks guys, I was worried about that. I'm super close to pulling the trigger on this one. It just looks amazing! I wish it did have the superdome though. I think it would be just as amazing on this as the 45mm.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

When did you order this? I ordered the green sunburst on Wednesday but due to Hong Kong 2 days public holiday, they just shipped it yesterday, and I should receive mine on Tuesday.



Bionicman said:


> Blue dial arrived in UK today , excellent quality as can always be expected from Armida.


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered it a few days before Chris put them up for sale on his website.



hellowin said:


> When did you order this? I ordered the green sunburst on Wednesday but due to Hong Kong 2 days public holiday, they just shipped it yesterday, and I should receive mine on Tuesday.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone with a green dial? I wonder if it Will be olive color like the bronze A1 or darker as the A7. I think I have decide to order one but can't make up my mind on brown or green...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

love to see some day light shots Bionic.
Also size comparisons shots with other watches.
46mm is the size of my old modded SKX but I imagine the height and mass of this watch will make it wear a little larger?
I had the A1 and it felt a little large for me in the end- wearable but visually a little too big.
Im guessing the 42mm series will be a hit for those with 7 or under wrists.
love the brass un-lumed bezel on this one..... and the No Date option is a plus in my eyes.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> He didn't mention, but I didn't ask. I will see if he will let me know.


Just got a reply back from Chris saying they haven't decided what they will do on the bezel of the stainless version.


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool on the SS version. I hope they use the Myota 9015 with the smoother sweep. I would pay the extra. Gotta get one of them for sure! And stay with the nuclear C3 lume.

i would like the sapphire bezel. It would look nice if it was not shinny - I recall seeing a watch (can't remember where) that had the matte sapphire bezel.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Bezel insert from the SSA7 would look good.... especially if they are going C3 again


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Would you guys recommend picking one of these up for cheaper or save up for a full size A1. I really like the lume bezel, dome, higher beat rate. On the other hand it's almost double the price and bigger so I don't know how it would be on my 7" wrist


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Would you guys recommend picking one of these up for cheaper or save up for a full size A1. I really like the lume bezel, dome, higher beat rate. On the other hand it's almost double the price and bigger so I don't know how it would be on my 7" wrist


My wrist is a flat 7 amd while the lug to lug of the A1 was acceptable the 45mm face with sapphire bezel felt edge to edge too large. 
Wearable and not comical, but too large my my taste. 
I suspect the original bezel and the SS bezel version would have worn smaller.

I suspect the SS 42mm A1 would be a better size with out sacrificing big watch presence - just a guess of course.









A1 before sizing bracelet.


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

This watch is REALLY intriguing and I'm quite sure that I'll be picking one of these up in near future.

I hope someone could post a real life pic of the sunburst brown dial, because if the color scheme is anything in similar with this I will be all over it!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I'm hoping to see more pics of the colours before I make a decision. For some reason Armida doesn't seem to like to post many pictures on their site, unlike other brands that show as many combos as possible. I even emailed them and they don't have more pictures of the watches.?!?!?!?!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

My black no date should be here tomorrow. I will post some pics as soon add I can.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I received my black date today and for those of you wondering, it is practically the same size as my Seiko skx007. It also wears the same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> I received my black date today and for those of you wondering, it is practically the same size as my Seiko skx007. It also wears the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Come on man, you MUST post some pics! 

Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

xhenke said:


> Come on man, you MUST post some pics!
> 
> Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


Here are some comparison photos of the A1 brass, modded Seiko SKX007 and my A8. Sorry about the quality.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a proud owner of the big A1 superdome, and it's a helluva of a watch.
This smaller brass one seems like a natural addiction… eh, addition, I meant addition.

damn, my credit card won't be happy.


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> Here are some comparison photos of the A1 brass, modded Seiko SKX007 and my A8. Sorry about the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! Wow, looks like a really cool size.

Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm it looks quite small. any wrist shots?


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Malice 146,

Tell me about the bezel action of the A1, compared with the A8.

Is there any play?
Has it got a nice click?

Thanks for your feedback,

Marc


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Here are some comparison photos of the A1 brass, modded Seiko SKX007 and my A8.


Can you please post some side by side photos of the side profile? thanks!!


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

The bezel has a nice solid robust click. Wrist shot from this morning. I have a 7" wrist. It wears smaller than my Orange Monster, but the same as my GMT-II submariner. Really pleased with the standard blue face, I was expecting maybe a more royal blue. May have to rethink my Makara pre-ordered teal...
Now the hunt for a different band...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's some crappie cell phone wrist shots. I have a flat 7 1/4 inch wrist. I'd say I wears small but I prefer larger watches. As for the bezel, it clicks nicely but a little stiff as compared to my SKX007. I would say it's just like my A8 which is also stiff but clicks nicely into place. As for the thickness it's slightly thicker than my Seiko. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> Here's some crappie cell phone wrist shots. I have a flat 7 1/4 inch wrist. I'd say I wears small but I prefer larger watches. As for the bezel, it clicks nicely but a little stiff as compared to my SKX007. I would say it's just like my A8 which is also stiff but click nicely into place. As for the thickness it's slightly thick than my Seiko. I'll try to post some pics later.











Duh. Here are the photos. Lol.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's another.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Duh. Here are the photos. Lol.


I'd say that looks pretty darned good 
can't wait to get mine tomorrow now


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'd say that looks pretty darned good
> can't wait to get mine tomorrow now


Yeah I think it's a keeper.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the photos. Black ordered.
How lume works?


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Just ordered a blue one. Loved everything about the original A1, except it was uncomfortable for me. This 42mm should be sweet.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Yeah I think it's a keeper.


I only ever buy keepers and this definitely looks like one to me 
and as always with armida fantastic value for a quality piece


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

beceen said:


> thanks for the photos. Black ordered.
> How lume works?


Lume on armida watches are the best


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, anyone have a regular blue dial willing to take some outdoor pics in the sun? I'd love to see some before I get mine.b-)


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I only ever buy keepers and this definitely looks like one to me
> and as always with armida fantastic value for a quality piece


I flip a lot of my watches but I really like this one. I agree 100% they are an fantastic value.


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Anybody else noticed that there's is picking up about a minute per hour. I set mine this morning at 8:30 am, and at 4:00 PM it is 10 minutes fast??

UPDATE:
Well, I must confess...
I was so excited to receive my watch this morning that I was waiting by the front window for the FedEx guy. In my haste of taking a wrist shot, I must have set the time wrong. After posting a few minutes ago, I then started to search the forums on regulation and break-in period. One post I read mentioned that with the accuracy of cell phones, who cares if a watch is a few seconds off? It occurred to me then, that the picture I took with my cell phone would have a time stamp...I set the watch 10 minutes fast.
Sorry folks!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

beceen said:


> thanks for the photos. Black ordered.
> How lume works?


Lume is awesome. I walked outside and when I came back in my son said "your watch is glowing". Lol.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

indy_tdi said:


> Anybody else noticed that there's is picking up about a minute per hour. I set mine this morning at 8:30 am, and at 4:00 PM it is 10 minutes fast??


Haven't checked yet. I'll keep an eye on mine and let you know.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got mine. But I screwed up. Thought I ordered the no date but actually ordered the date model. Oh well. It is a nice piece. I will definitely get a SS model when it comes out.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

indy_tdi said:


> Anybody else noticed that there's is picking up about a minute per hour. I set mine this morning at 8:30 am, and at 4:00 PM it is 10 minutes fast??


That blows. I just picked up a SS A7 with the same movement and that one has been running -3secs a day. Movement may need some regulating.


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Zaskar36 - all is good with the time keeping. I set it wrong this morning in my excitement!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

indy_tdi said:


> Zaskar36 - all is good with the time keeping. I set it wrong this morning in my excitement!












Hah..That is good to hear. Not as bad as the time I set my watch 1 hour behind accidentally and ended up late picking up my kids LOL.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

still not 100% sold on this. btw is it me or does the lugs look very short? might be hard to fit thicker straps?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> still not 100% sold on this. btw is it me or does the lugs look very short? might be hard to fit thicker straps?


I don't own the 42 Brass, but have the full size SS A1. The short lugs is actually one of the nicest features on this one as it can fit a wide range of wrist sizes both big and small. And it can accommodate thick straps without any issues.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Tym2relax said:


> Hey, anyone have a regular blue dial willing to take some outdoor pics in the sun? I'd love to see some before I get mine.b-)


are you talking about the biggger A1? if so, here's mine blue dial/blue bezel; not very sunny today, but here are some shots:


























compared to tortuga and gerlach:










let me tell you, the big A1 is one of the greatest watches I owned, a superkeeper:]


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Some more shots on different straps.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Great shots Malice, thanks. Looking forward to getting mine tomorrow. I'll be looking at other dive strap options as this guy will be in the water. Perhaps blue ISO to go with the blue dial...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone order the brown sun brush?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

How long it took for those of you who already ordered to get tracking numbers? Is it shipped by ups? 

Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

beceen said:


> How long it took for those of you who already ordered to get tracking numbers? Is it shipped by ups?
> 
> Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


I ordered mine on the 30th and received it yesterday. It took about a week to get here. I didn't get tracking info for a few days, maybe 3 and it was shipped Fedex. Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Mine was shipped via FedEx to the U.S. Took about 2 days, I ordered on Thursday 10/2, watch shipped Friday 10/3, arrived Monday 10/6. As for accuracy, it's been on my wrist about 25 hours now and is running at -2 sec.


----------



## djokolin (Oct 7, 2014)

Is there anyone as me feel the color of A1 42mm is more like bronze,
not brass? (comparing to A7 and A8, A7 is more yellow, and A1 42mm is more red)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the huge crown, great piece.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Just received my Green Sunbrush dial. I have to say that I love it so much :-!:-!:-!
The size is just perfect for my tiny wrist, and for the dial, although some might say the sunbrush dial is not that toolish, I find it very likable 
I put the order on September 30th, but due to 2 days Hong Kong Holiday, it was shipped on October 3rd and received today, still ok, since there was a Sunday in between.
Here are some shots I just take upon receiving it:








The package feels 'a bit empty', considering my A7 is packed with extra bezel and a nato strap, this one is just the watch itself with rubber strap on.








Here it is, A1 brass green sunbrush dial :-d








A shot by the window under the afternoon sunlight.

Tonight I'll be doing some improvement on the watch, polished, give it a bit forced patina, and put on a leather strap. I'm going to post more photos tomorrow ;-)


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Ordered it immediately after seeing this thread and it arrived yesterday. Absolutely loving it so far.

For those wondering about the flat green:

Dark green looks slightly muted depending on the light
Great dimensions for a flat 6.5" wrist compared to bigger brass/bronzos
bezel is solid and ratchets well
Lume is excellent and much better than Orient Ray (my only comparison point)
Scented CUDA rubber strap is sickly sweet. It doesn't smell as strong after going through the shower with it once.

Here are a few shots under different lighting

Cloudy morning










Outdoors sunny under shade










Under the sun


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Some more shots on different straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
Can you let me know what canvas strap that is as it looks awesome on the A1 brass ?

cheers


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone have both the A1 and A8 brass for a side by side photo comparison? I am having trouble deciding which way to go.


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Just placed an order for the brown sunbrush. I will be definitely posting pics when it arrives. *The wait, oh the wait!*


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Hi
> Can you let me know what canvas strap that is as it looks awesome on the A1 brass ?
> 
> cheers


Thanks! It's an N80 strap. If you want to pm me I'll let you know where I bought it.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

will_454 said:


> Does anyone have both the A1 and A8 brass for a side by side photo comparison? I am having trouble deciding which way to go.


Have a look at page 7 in this thread...


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

what about patina on brass? does it develop similarly to patina on bronze watches?
anyone tried forced patina yet?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My a1 today next to my a7 
great watch and as usual from armida fantastic value for money
done a vinegar fume treatment on it as not fond of the shiny brass look 
one thing Im not to keen on is the buckle so I grinded it down to resemble more of a isofrane look


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

beceen said:


> what about patina on brass? does it develop similarly to patina on bronze watches?
> anyone tried forced patina yet?


This is mine with three baths of liver of sulfur. Mmmmm patina.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

looking good, can't wait to force patinize mine

if Chris decides to offer 42 ss version of the A1, it would be killer to swap bezels; ss version with brass bezel would be great.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Malice, LOVE the patina you achieved. I don't know if was intentional or not, but the bezel markings are darker than the surface which makes them more legible. That's a big plus and it's what I would like to see on mine (to be delivered soon).

Was that the 'natural' process or did you rub off the bezel surface a bit?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Tym2relax said:


> Hey Malice, LOVE the patina you achieved. I don't know if was intentional or not, but the bezel markings are darker than the surface which makes them more legible. That's a big plus and it's what I would like to see on mine (to be delivered soon).
> 
> Was that the 'natural' process or did you rub off the bezel surface a bit?


Hey Tym2relax! Thanks! Yes I did rub off the patina a bit to have the numbers appear darker than the bezel. As you can tell the face of the bezel appears lighter than the rest of the watch. I rubbed a little off after the first and second treatment but not the last.

Good luck with your patina! It's half the fun of owning a brass or bronze watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

hi. i have e brass bangla and brass armida and a bronze aquadive and steinhart. in my opinion there is very very little difference between brass and bronze. brass ages beautifully. the bangka is now also available in bronze as a 47 for about double the price of the brass. its not worth the extra money cas they look the same. same shoukd go for the armida. my brass armida looks mint


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Thanks! It's an N80 strap. If you want to pm me I'll let you know where I bought it.


Thanks , I saw where you bought it before the post was edited ! Got a black dial no date A1 on the way and will certainly look into getting the canvas strap for it , cheers !


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

very similiar brass and bronze. brass seems to like vinegar for aging.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I like this trend of boutique divers offering an inexpensive brass watch with a cheaper movement, etc. Great entry price points on them. I do wish that Armida offered this brass variant in "full size" with the super dome. If so I would be unable to resist, at 42mm though... very resistible to me.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> very similiar brass and bronze. brass seems to like vinegar for aging.


Thanks for posting this picture Toby. I think it answers a big question I have had. I own the Armida A7 brass and I'm in the market for a bronze diver. The reason I bought the A7 was to see if I like wearing a patina diver as much as I like seeing them in pictures and the A7 has virtually the same case dimensions as the Aquadive BS100, so I could see if that smallish (for me) size would look and feel OK on my 8.25" wrist. The answer to both was a resounding yes. The only other question I had was does the Aquadive look smaller on the wrist due to the smaller dial and smaller, yet taller, bezel. From this picture, it would appear so, unless camera angle is just giving that illusion. What do you think about this in person? Does the Aquadive appear a little smaller than the A7?


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I just received the watch and first impressions are mostly positive. I'll know more after spending some time with it and getting it into the water tomorrow. One comment on the Cuda strap though is that it's not very comfortable. Not like an ISO in my estimation.

Quick pic:


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Got the Cuda strap with my A8 & initially considered it uncomfortable.

However it breaks in a little & gets quite comfortable once it's warmed up on the wrist.

Give it a week to get used to it & see how you feel [?]


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

hi murphy. the aqua dive does wear smaller. it fits more snugly to the wrist as its a bit more curved. i have a smaller wrist so prefer the fit to the armida. they are very similar designs but the aqua dive is certainly a much higher quality.... mainly the dial, the finish and the lume is better. but the brass and the bronze looks the same. the aqua dive seems to tarnish much slower than everything else.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

IPA said:


> Have a look at page 7 in this thread...


I missed that page, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Green sunbrush dial ordered and awaiting arrival.

Thanks everyone for the reviews, pictures and everything.
Very excited to recieve this piece and add it to my collection.


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not finding the OEM strap comfortable. And the buckle is too big for my taste. I have N80 working on a custom leather strap for it. Until then, I have a couple of NATOs in the air to get me by. Thought I would let it age naturally, but those patina shots sure look nice!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea same issue with my maranez cuda I find it a bit too thick so it doesn't contour around the wrist too well


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Some shots of my green sunbrush after quick polish to remove some unwanted finger prints and tarnised, and give it 3 hours of vinegar steam treatment to get rid of it's shiny gold looks, and gave it a proper strap b-)








First, the LUME, it's awesome!!! :-! Only around a minute under 30 watt neon and it glows angrily :-d
I bet it's in the same class as Helson's lume.








With the proper strap, please excuse the bad lighting.








Here's how the dial shines under the neon light.








Side by side with my A7 brass, which is in shiny gold mode ;-)








Back shot, nothing special, I think it's the same as other Armida model.








I love the signed brass crown, the only downside is the logo is not in upright position when it's fully screwed down :roll:














The green sunbrush, under the sunlight and normal light while driving this morning 














The proper leather strap. Well, still missing the proper brass buckle for this ;-)

On the bottom line, I really love this watch, for now it's my most favorite piece :-d
Cheers, and hope all of you will enjoy the day.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

will_454 said:


> Does anyone have both the A1 and A8 brass for a side by side photo comparison? I am having trouble deciding which way to go.


Yep, I do. A8 wears a little longer due to the lug-to-lug distance, but brass A1 has it on height. Both wear quite nicely and have different styles. The new A1 may feel small to those used to a 45mm+ watch. For anyone wanting a matching NATO for the blue, the "Mediterranean" from natostrapco.com matches the matte blue very closely. I'm leaning towards keeping the A1, if you decide on the A8, let me know, I may have one for sale!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

lol anyone one to sell their A1? I recently got my bangla and I still can't decide if this is too similar


----------



## indy_tdi (Sep 20, 2014)

Hellowin - those are very nice straps. I like the two tone. Who made that for you? Like to see about getting one with blue instead of green to compliment my blue face dial.


----------



## Matt Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Nearly pulled the trigger on one of these last night, but I decided to grab a DB Master Diver as I can order from the Canadian site and eliminate any unforeseen brokerage and import fees. May have to man up and get on in the spring if I can raise the funds. Great looking watch, and the 4 o'clock crown is something I've been looking for. Great pics and reviews, folks.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

indy_tdi said:


> Hellowin - those are very nice straps. I like the two tone. Who made that for you? Like to see about getting one with blue instead of green to compliment my blue face dial.


Hi indy_tdi, I order the straps (both for the A1 and A7) from BandRBands, you can see more from their sites


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

jmburgess said:


> Yep, I do. A8 wears a little longer due to the lug-to-lug distance, but brass A1 has it on height. Both wear quite nicely and have different styles. The new A1 may feel small to those used to a 45mm+ watch. For anyone wanting a matching NATO for the blue, the "Mediterranean" from natostrapco.com matches the matte blue very closely. I'm leaning towards keeping the A1, if you decide on the A8, let me know, I may have one for sale!
> 
> View attachment 1671026
> View attachment 1671042


Thanks for the images, I am still torn between the two - I like everything about the A1 except the Bezel width and 12 o'clock bezel lume dot, which I prefer on the A8. However the offset crown, lugs and case design are nicer on the A1...


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Here's a few more comparison shots. I definitely think the A1 has the more interesting and "tool watchish" case design.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm not a frequent poster in the "dive watches" forum, but as I received recentely my green-dial A1 brass, I thought I'll share my small review with you 

ARMIDA 'A1' Brass


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just arrived today.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reno said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not a frequent poster in the "dive watches" forum, but as I received recentely my green-dial A1 brass, I thought I'll share my small review with you
> 
> ARMIDA 'A1' Brass


Well done. Your collection and knowledge of watches in general is welcome in any sub forum.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Also not a frequent poster in dive watches or in general but this just arrived. In case anyone wanted to see the brown before deciding.... sorry for the poor pics.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ that's just regular brown right? not sun brush? the dial seems to pop less


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah regular brown. I thought the sun brush probably looked better today but as the patina forms I'm hoping the matte finish creates more of the look I want. We shall see over time


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jlow28 said:


> Well done. Your collection and knowledge of watches in general is welcome in any sub forum.


Thanks jlow, I appreciate 

Today's pics of the A1 brass :


----------



## buddalouie (Mar 3, 2014)

Reno said:


> Thanks jlow, I appreciate
> 
> Today's pics of the A1 brass :


Wow it really looks like a different dial in these two shots. Crazy green.

I'm hoping for some sunburst patina, curious to see how that looks.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not a frequent poster in the "dive watches" forum, but as I received recentely my green-dial A1 brass, I thought I'll share my small review with you
> 
> ARMIDA 'A1' Brass


You have allways had bad influence on me reno   I just ordered a green dial myself, couldn't decide between green and brown but your pictures pushed me over for green + it's my first green dial so a bit fun.

Btw. anyone that got to pay a little more than stated on armidas website exchange rate? I had to pay around 15usd extra when I was finalizing the paypal payment than on the exchange rate. Not a very big deal though. Will need to find some new strap to it, the rubber will however be great as I really like the cuda strap and will fit my 007 perfectly (with a steel buckle I have laying around at home).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

buddalouie said:


> Wow it really looks like a different dial in these two shots. Crazy green.
> 
> I'm hoping for some sunburst patina, curious to see how that looks.


The matte green is a nice dark color ; it may even appear _black_ in low light situations&#8230; very nice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> You have allways had bad influence on me reno   I just ordered a green dial myself, couldn't decide between green and brown but your pictures pushed me over for green + it's my first green dial so a bit fun.


Sorry 'bout that mate ;-)

The brown dial was my other choice&#8230; it looks really nice too :think: decisions, decisions&#8230;



> Btw. anyone that got to pay a little more than stated on armidas website exchange rate? I had to pay around 15usd extra when I was finalizing the paypal payment than on the exchange rate. Not a very big deal though.


I paid 287,87 € (363$ a today's exchange rate, against 349$ retail price).



> Will need to find some new strap to it, the rubber will however be great as I really like the cuda strap and will fit my 007 perfectly (with a steel buckle I have laying around at home).


I'm wearing mine today on buffalo strap :


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a patina shot if my green sunbrush dial.


----------



## thelobster (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: the*

Liking the patina on my third day...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: the*

^^ is that forced or natural?


----------



## thelobster (Jan 22, 2014)

Naturally forced..


----------



## thelobster (Jan 22, 2014)

Today, after some buffing..


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn, today I ordered a bronze Ancon Sea Shadow and now I find this and I love the blue dial in combination with the brass.

Am I a fool? o|

Well, for this price it might be my next purchase.

Can somebody tell me the differences in patina of brass and bronze and what creates the best patina.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

thelobster, thanks for the photo; doesn't buffing hurt the brushing and generally case surfaces?
How does patina affect the brushings? can it be safely removed (with lemon juice, from what I read)?


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

If anyone is looking to save a couple bucks, I'm selling a blue one. Comes with free patina :-d
PM me if interested.


----------



## thelobster (Jan 22, 2014)

If you use a soft and good quality polish then the surface should be fine. AFAIK, patina does not affect the brushed surfaces, and yes, lemon juice is a safe way to remove patina.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

thelobster said:


> If you use a soft and good quality polish then the surface should be fine. AFAIK, patina does not affect the brushed surfaces, and yes, lemon juice is a safe way to remove patina.


I find Flitz polish to be the best. It is an ammonia and abrasive free polish. You need very little to remove the patina. Every now and then, I like to leave the patina on the case and in the bezel markers, but remove much of it from the bezel surface. I think it's a very cool look.

I'm having a hard time capturing it in pictures, but here as the best I have come up with so far.

Start with this:









End with this:


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Another vote for Flitz


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Added a new strap today. Bond m16 Zulu with bronze hardware from NatoStrapCo. Much more comfortable. Patina coming in nicely too.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Couldn't resist pulling the trigger on one of these. I previously owned the A1 SS. I liked the A1 45mm but thought it was a little too wide (bezel was closer to 46mm OD) and too tall (19mm) for my 7" wrist. It felt like I was wearing a mini snow globe. I also did not like the painted hands. The A1 42mm has none of these issues. I went with the matte blue dial to mix it up a little.


----------



## thelobster (Jan 22, 2014)

Egg + Brass + 8 hrs = crazy patina!!


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

New zulu from natostrapco at the pool on a Friday off


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone pick up a Brown Sun Brush yet??


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

A brown sunbrush Armida A1 42mm reporting in! Just arrived today and I snapped some quick phone pics..

















Next to Seiko BM I was wearing in the morning.

















Gotta say I love this watch! The size is just perfect to my 6.5" wrist, it feels hefty and solid and the bezel clicks precisely and firmly. The rubber strap isn't so comfortable and the brass buckle is HUGE. But I'm going to wear it on a leather strap anyway sot this is just a mild inconvenience.

Compared to BM A1 wears slightly smaller by diameter and lug to lug, but sits a bit taller on the wrist.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn the brown is sexy. better than the root beer color I imagined. And the pics on armida site is garbage. I'm really surprised how small it is compared to the monster though


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

That brown sunbrush is awesome!!! I wished I had ordered this one rather than the green sunbrush...


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

I got a bit carried away and continued with the Monster comparison theme.

















Conducted a small lume test as well. Both charged with equal amount of artificial light and then closed to cabinet side by side. My phone camera refused to catch any light when I tried to take a last pic at 1 hour mark. Now that I'm writing this at hour and a half, by eye the Armida seems to be slightly more visible, but they are both still clearly readable.









Noticed that the bezel of the Armida is a bit off aligned..

Cheers!


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I picked up a black w/date model. Wow it wears really small, but probably the right size for 7 inch wrist. Perhaps I should have chosen brown.... Time will tell, although I wouldn't hesitate to order a full black PVD 42mm (and really piss off my wife). 

I do know why I have seen a few immediately pop up for resale. I'm certain that many folks will jump on the 42mm, and then find how used they are to wearing 44mm.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

The blue really looks good. Finally got a real good shot of it. Too bad I'm selling it.


----------



## Matt Johnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


>


I don't know if this helps me or makes it harder! Hoping to pick up either an A1 42mm or an A8, and I'm torn between the two. I want a watch with the crown at 4 o'clock, but I prefer the hands on the A8. Maybe I should get both and do some fiddling!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ I can't really tell but is that a brown dial or brown sunbrush? it looks really dark


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ I can't really tell but is that a brown dial or brown sunbrush? it looks really dark


If you talking about the comparison photo above, they're both black dials. Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Matt Johnson said:


> I don't know if this helps me or makes it harder! Hoping to pick up either an A1 42mm or an A8, and I'm torn between the two. I want a watch with the crown at 4 o'clock, but I prefer the hands on the A8. Maybe I should get both and do some fiddling!


I sold the A8 because it had no date and I'll admit I'm a date guy. I really like that watch and want one with date so I messaged Armida and they told me that they should be coming out with more by the end of the year. I agree with you I like the hands on the A8 better. If you do mod the A1 be sure and post pictures, I would love to see it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tym2relax said:


> The blue really looks good. Finally got a real good shot of it. Too bad I'm selling it.
> 
> View attachment 1777250


Your Cuda strap is backwards. Unless you like to wear it that way


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I picked up the matte blue dial. 

Fast Delivery to USA: Ordered on Thursday Night, shipped Friday, delivered on Monday. Nice.

Dimensions: As others have noted the A1 Brass is very similar in size to the Seiko SKX divers so it may wear small for people with larger wrists. A couple of minor differences are that the dial opening on the A1 Brass is a little smaller at 30mm (vs 31mm), bezel OD is a little bigger at 42mm (vs 41mm), and the A1 Brass is approx 2mm taller. 

Dial: The matte blue has some green in it so it looks dark green/blue in the shade and a nice lighter blue in direct light. The juxtaposition of the blue dial with the C3 lume, gold hands and brass case looks fantastic. 

Strap: The CUDA strap isn't great. Boiling it to give it some curvature helps make it a lot more comfortable. I'll probably still get a BC strap to replace the CUDA.

I have a 7" wrist. I previously owned the A1 SS but found it too wide (46mm) and tall (19mm). This smaller version of the A1 is much more wearable for me. Overall it is a very nice watch for the price. Is it a keeper? Probably not but I will enjoy wearing it for a while  I think a steel version of this watch with a SS bracelet and sapphire bezel will be a winner.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Having own this watch for a week now these are my thoughts so far:
- The case is great. Perfect size and good finish. Patina is slow so far which isn't a bad thing.
- Timekeeping has been superb, have lost at most 7sec a day but probably better. Going pretty much accurate with my iphone the week since I set the time.
- Rubber is still stiff but still a good value in the package. Maybe a leather would have been nice too ;-)

I got the green dial, it's a muddy dark green thing. Looks good but I wish I should have taken the blue now, that one seems lovely and maybe more my thing...

Overall a good diver, maybe not at the same quality (imo) in the detail as Magrette famous or infamous brass regattare (that I owned) but still good for the money and a fun way to try brass


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of the matte blue dial and a side by side with a SKX for comparison. The matte blue dial looks dark green/blue in low light conditions. It is a great color. If you are looking for a true blue dial the sunburst is probably the one to get.









Good size for a 7" wrist. A 44mm cushion case with 50mm lug to lug length would be perfect.
Matte blue dial looks fantastic with the C3 lume and gold hands. 
CUDA strap will be replaced with a BC 319.








Same case OD and lug to lug as the SKX but slightly smaller dial opening (30mm vs 31mm).








A1 Brass case is approx 1mm taller. Overall height is approx 2mm taller including the domed crystal height.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I still can't decide which color to go with. the sun brush colors seem a bit bright and kiddish. They don't seem to match with a heavily patina watch, if the dial is overly shiny. 

On the other hand the matte dials seem a bit dark and maybe hard to match straps? I want to try matte blue dial since I've realized almost all my watches are black dial but that blue seems a bit odd and the lighter blue on the a7 looks better.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want a true blue get the sunburst. You'll only notice the "shine" in direct light. I previously owned a Mako XL with the blue sunburst dial and never gave it a second thought.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

mine arrived - black with date, awesome watch and size is spot on. I also own the original A1 ss - both seem to be keepers:]


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone know how a1 compares to A7 ? I had a A7 I sold because it was too big for my taste... A1 seems smaller and could be an option 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ I'm also curious of this. I kinda like the shape of the a7 but I read that many people found the edge of the case and crown to be uncomfortable


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

bricem13 said:


> Does anyone know how a1 compares to A7 ? I had a A7 I sold because it was too big for my taste... A1 seems smaller and could be an option
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


I had an A7 Brass. The A1 Brass wears smaller due to the 46mm lug-lug and slightly smaller case (42mm vs the A7's 43mm). The dial opening on the A7 is also larger (32mm) than the A1 (30mm) which makes it appear larger on the wrist. The A1 Brass is a little bit taller but not by much (~1mm). Here are a couple of pics of the A7 and A1 on my 7" wrist.


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

I pulled the triger.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

New arrival and amazingly its only +4 secs fast a day :-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Drudge said:


> New arrival and amazingly its only +4 secs fast a day :-!


nice watch and photo!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Picked this up from tym2relax. Did a little aging with apple cider vinegar. Liver of sulphur arrives tomorrow (thanks Amazon Sunday delivery).


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Picked this up from tym2relax. Did a little aging with apple cider vinegar. Liver of sulphur arrives tomorrow (thanks Amazon Sunday delivery).


Nice from my experience vinegar fumes work better than liver of sulfur on brass


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I wanted to use the LoS gel to darken the markings in the bezel and the indentations on the crown.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

had some free time, and thought it'd be interesting to see how brass A1 compares to its bigger sister; so here goes - few shots, maybe it will help some of you decide:


























specs

A1 ss - A1 brass
diameter: 45mm - 42mm
L2L: 50mm - 46 mm
height: 19mm (with superdome) - 15mm
weight: 183g (incl. bracelet: 285g) - 123g
lugs: 24mm - 22mm










it seems that smaller brass A1 is actually a direct copy of the original bigger armida; all surfaces look the same, only scaled down.

Side:




























crown:

same size:


















caseback:

apart from inscriptions and size - the same:


























some details photos - all in all a very well executed watch (I don't like rubber bands, so I put some leather - unfortunately the original buckle is too narrow).




























the essential lume shot - BGW9 vs. C3:

5 seconds with mobile phone flash light and it lights up like a torch:


























great watch! now the wait for makara can continue:]


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone have word/info on the 42mm in stainless?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

supawabb said:


> Anyone have word/info on the 42mm in stainless?


Just that it is coming next year. No word on movement, ceramic/stainless bezel, bracelet, etc.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

hellowin said:


> That brown sunbrush is awesome!!! I wished I had ordered this one rather than the green sunbrush...


It looks like we need an A1 brass trading group.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> Just that it is coming next year. No word on movement, ceramic/stainless bezel, bracelet, etc.


I wish for SS case and half orange & black bezel ! OH, and super dome crystal of course.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nice from my experience vinegar fumes work better than liver of sulfur on brass


A little different colors, but the LoS gel worked very well and fast.

I dipped it a few times and then hit some of the high spots on the crown and bezel with Flitz.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

beceen said:


>


Great comparison. The full size A1 dwarfs the A1 42mm. I like the case size of the full size A1 but the large dial opening (34mm) and bezel (46mm) makes it wear very big. I also found the 19mm height to be too much for my liking. Perfect combo for me would be a hybrid combining the 50mm x 45mm case of the full size A1 with the smaller bezel (42mm) and dial opening (30mm) of the smaller A1.

I've had my A1 brass on a BC strap the last couple of days and like it much better than on the CUDA strap.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

HapaHapa said:


> It looks like we need an A1 brass trading group.


LoL, sounds great :-d


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

New shoes, just got dark brown Hirsch Liberty for my A1. Seems like a perfect match.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, looks like I've bought my A1 a bit too earlier.

Armida is on sale next week. LoL

Christmas sale 2014 starts November 3rd and ends December 17th.
10 % discount.
No code needed.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Me too, I forgot about their Christmas sale.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's quite possible that I'm an idiot but Whoa Nelly! the difference in case sizes looks more like 10mm than 3mm..The brass A1 is much smaller.Great watch & wonderful value but I think I'll stick with the steel A1 & see what wonders Armida create next year.

A 44mm PVD A1 with a sharkskin strap would be just the job.A brass A6 would also get the wallet exercised.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

what is your favourite a1 colour?

the link below will take you to a poll i've stared on the matter

please place your vote

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a1-brass-colour-do-you-like-most-1168170.html#post9227554


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

serge70 said:


> It's quite possible that I'm an idiot but Whoa Nelly! the difference in case sizes looks more like 10mm than 3mm..The brass A1 is much smaller.Great watch & wonderful value but I think I'll stick with the steel A1 & see what wonders Armida create next year.
> 
> A 44mm PVD A1 with a sharkskin strap would be just the job.A brass A6 would also get the wallet exercised.


Is that true? Will they make a Brass A6?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

hellowin said:


> Well, looks like I've bought my A1 a bit too earlier.
> 
> Armida is on sale next week. LoL
> 
> ...


damn... Oh well, gotta get another one.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know but would really fancy one.Would give it a whole new vintage look.Bring it on Armida!!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

I love the look of the A1 with the super dome, but I'm weary of the 45mm diameter. 

Do you guys think Armida will make an A1 42 in stainless? I imagine you'd lose the super dome, but I can handle the dome on the current A1 42 B. 

Apologies if this has been mentioned. I don't currently have the time to trawl through 20 pages


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kayjf said:


> I love the look of the A1 with the super dome, but I'm weary of the 45mm diameter.
> 
> Do you guys think Armida will make an A1 42 in stainless? I imagine you'd lose the super dome, but I can handle the dome on the current A1 42 B.
> 
> Apologies if this has been mentioned. I don't currently have the time to trawl through 20 pages


Yes, they plan to make a 42 in SS.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope it's released during the 10% off sale ;-)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, they plan to make a 42 in SS.


with a split colour orange /black would be even more fantastic!


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

If somebody is thinking about buying brown sunburst dial this may help.
Armida A1 brass - brown sunburst dial.

In the shadow


In the light


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

here's mine again - patina sets in:










and a new buckle:


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

beceen said:


> here's mine again - patina sets in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

I Fell in love with this watch this morning! i MUST order one! After seeing the brown sunburst face i cant tell if i want that OR black, date or no date.... can someone sway me towards one?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Matte blue dial on 7" wrist, some patina, CUDA strap is not too bad after a lot of boiling and molding ...


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

simko said:


> I Fell in love with this watch this morning! i MUST order one! After seeing the brown sunburst face i cant tell if i want that OR black, date or no date.... can someone sway me towards one?


well, of you want date - there's only black one to choose, and that was my choice. I'd go with brown sunburst now, though; it matches the brass case colors perfectly.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just letting you guys know the discount is now active, doesn't show till you get to the check out, now I'm playing the waiting game with my wallet even thinner =( hopefully I won't get taxed.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

kayjf said:


> I hope it's released during the 10% off sale ;-)


They said it would be released sometime next year.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

You guys got me on this one.

Saw they had a discount coming up and waited til today. Ordered a blue sunburst. The waiting game begins.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry bad post thanks to taptalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it just me or they ship kinda slow I pretty much put my order in yesterday afternoon, Nov 3 at around 8 am hk time so they had a whole business day but it still hasn't been shipped.

I ordered something from borealis last night and I got a tracking number already.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

hellowin said:


> Well, looks like I've bought my A1 a bit too earlier.
> 
> Armida is on sale next week. LoL
> 
> ...


I just checked. The a6 is still 399. Same price as when I checked last week. They have the sale plastered on the front page, but apparently the price is the same...
:/

Edit: never mind...


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is it just me or they ship kinda slow I pretty much put my order in yesterday afternoon, Nov 3 at around 8 am hk time so they had a whole business day but it still hasn't been shipped.
> 
> I ordered something from borealis last night and I got a tracking number already.


You should email and ask Chris for that delay.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I just sent them an email. My status is still awaiting shipment and I haven't even gotten a confirmation email from Armida only CCnow. Not really complaining but so far my experience with Armida isn't as good as Obris Morgan, I pretty much got an confirmation instantly and tracking within hours. I've read that someone order on a Thurs night and received the watch on Monday so I was hoping Armida to be better but I guess we will have to see.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

The discount is calculated at checkout



OOasis said:


> I just checked. The a6 is still 399. Same price as when I checked last week. They have the sale plastered on the front page, but apparently the price is the same...
> :/
> 
> Edit: never mind...


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

Well. WUS is already leading to me getting slightly poorer, BRASS sunbrushed brown face ordered


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

A1 on a Strapsmith ammo strap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's mine on a isofrane with bronze buckle


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Just sold my green dial, we never bonded but I do loved the case. I'm looking to replace it, I think, with another one. But which one?? Sunburst blue/matte blue or sunbrush brown. The sunbrush seems a bit more alive to me, but the greenblue mate dial is nice too. I need pictures so up with them ;-) Or maybe I should try a maranez, but the armida case is such a work of art!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I. Wanted a layan too because I have a Bangla and the stone dials look so unique but I've never had an Armida and I always wanted the big A1 so I jumped on this instead.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't remember who it was that told me this but a mixture of hot warm, LoS and Cider Apple Vinegar works wonders on brass.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Have been ogling these for a month and just ordered the sunbrush brown. Can't wait!

I was preferring the black (no date) the whole time, and my preference suddenly changed to the sunbrush brown at the last second after checking them out here.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

This is awesome patina.



Monkeynuts said:


> Here's mine on a isofrane with bronze buckle


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

SO I just got it, and it feels smaller than I expected it to be, here's some quick shots, I'm not sure if I'm nit picking but the finishing seems a bit rough, lots of sharp edges and there's like 3 lil scratch marks on the watch that I don't know if its just a finishing defect or what.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> SO I just got it, and it feels smaller than I expected it to be, here's some quick shots, I'm not sure if I'm nit picking but the finishing seems a bit rough, lots of sharp edges and there's like 3 lil scratch marks on the watch that I don't know if its just a finishing defect or what.


Don't worry about the minor scratches, you won't notice them when you get some patina. The short lug to lug (46mm) does make it wear small for a 42mm. 
For Jockinho here's a repost shot of my matte blue dial ...


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> SO I just got it, and it feels smaller than I expected it to be, here's some quick shots, I'm not sure if I'm nit picking but the finishing seems a bit rough, lots of sharp edges and there's like 3 lil scratch marks on the watch that I don't know if its just a finishing defect or what.
> 
> I do feel like this is one of those watches that you start to appreciate over time. Especially with a nice layer of patina setting in. I ordered the exact same color as you.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I hope I do. I just have been wearing big watches for a while so its weird to go back to something small, I'm so used to L2L barely fitting my wrist. I like the patina look but I don't want to force it, however the new brass does look very strange in this shiny gold color.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> SO I just got it, and it feels smaller than I expected it to be, here's some quick shots, I'm not sure if I'm nit picking but the finishing seems a bit rough, lots of sharp edges and there's like 3 lil scratch marks on the watch that I don't know if its just a finishing defect or what.
> 
> View attachment 1938586
> 
> View attachment 1938594


If you really want to get rid of those minor scratches, you can polish it with brasso, I did polish mine once I received it, in order to remove all minor scratches and unwanted fingerprints, until I got a shining gold A1, then I put it in a sealed plastic container for overnight vinegar fumed to get rid of that shining gold.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I. Wanted a layan too because I have a Bangla and the stone dials look so unique but I've never had an Armida and I always wanted the big A1 so I jumped on this instead.


hi. I have both and the armida is best. the stone dial on the Layan doesn't look as good in the watch as I hoped it would. u made the right choice there. although the bangla still reigns supreme in the homage world.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

this is one watch that really does need the vinegar fumes. it transforms with an overnight fuming the a brasso polish on just the bezel.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

tobytobes said:


> this is one watch that really does need the vinegar fumes. it transforms with an overnight fuming the a brasso polish on just the bezel.


I used LoS and various vinegar fumes on mine. I hand rubbed the case as it aged to keep the finish smooth and even.

It's a warm color and looks great IMO. A fun watch with a workhorse mvmt that's cheap to own.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I still don't want to force patina yet, this is my first brand new brass watch so I want to see what I can achieve naturally. So after a day of wearing it, and night cuz I was too tired last night and passed out with it on, the strap is very comfortable. I don't know if it is because of the short L2L but it feels much better than the Cuda on my Bangla. Even thought the watch is kinda tall I guess due to the smaller size it tucks into dress shirts quite nicely even with the thick rubber strap and buckle.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Btw where does the crown point when it is tightened up? The tip of my A points to the 5 o'clock drilled lug. Is there any way of adjusting this?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I still don't want to force patina yet, this is my first brand new brass watch so I want to see what I can achieve naturally. So after a day of wearing it, and night cuz I was too tired last night and passed out with it on, the strap is very comfortable. I don't know if it is because of the short L2L but it feels much better than the Cuda on my Bangla. Even thought the watch is kinda tall I guess due to the smaller size it tucks into dress shirts quite nicely even with the thick rubber strap and buckle.


Give us some wrist picks! Also what straps are you considering? Curious because I will be receiving my sunburst brown soon too.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't had much time to take pics of it, but here's some comparison, Lume is excellent, lasted all night for me, that pic was taken after like 5-10 sec charged with HID head lights. I've been only wearing my A1 and Bangla with stock Cuda I haven't even thought about trying them on leather yet. I think the patina look is very hard to match with a leather strap. The blue dial looks great with the patina look, tempting me to pick another colour up. 
























The A1 looks like a toy next to the Bangla and its only a 44!!! I can't imagine what the 47 will look like

















My biggest complaint with the watch, the stupid signed crown, even the one on my invicta lines up straight.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

The patina is easy to remove if you don't like the results. I ended up with an A8 in a trade (it's FS - http://goo.gl/2ZO5dx ) and while waiting for my A1 to arrive I worked on the patina a little. Now that im selling it, I hit it with some Flitz and a Cape Cod cloth. Looks like new.










I'm not a huge fan of the Cuda, I'm using a Bonetto Cinturini 317. $25 Amazon Prime.



AVS_Racing said:


> I still don't want to force patina yet, this is my first brand new brass watch so I want to see what I can achieve naturally. So after a day of wearing it, and night cuz I was too tired last night and passed out with it on, the strap is very comfortable. I don't know if it is because of the short L2L but it feels much better than the Cuda on my Bangla. Even thought the watch is kinda tall I guess due to the smaller size it tucks into dress shirts quite nicely even with the thick rubber strap and buckle.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a PITA. Mine lines up as expected.












AVS_Racing said:


> My biggest complaint with the watch, the stupid signed crown, even the one on my invicta lines up straight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kkwpk said:


> If somebody is thinking about buying brown sunburst dial this may help.
> Armida A1 brass - brown sunburst dial.
> 
> In the shadow
> ...


Killer Pixs. Love that dial. 
are the lugs 22 mm on these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> are the lugs 22 mm on these?


Yes.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

kkwpk said:


> If somebody is thinking about buying brown sunburst dial this may help.
> Armida A1 brass - brown sunburst dial.
> 
> In the shadow
> ...


What rubber strap did you use? I agree that the brown leather just doesn't do it for me for bronze/brass. It looks too "piratey" for my skinny Asian wrists...

I'm considering rubber or nato. Leaning towards the nato.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Also... Why do ppl love the bangla? Not trying to bash it, but it looks like a melted pile of bronze with a dial and crystal pushed into it. Someone enlighten me


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Its Modena tropic strap. Looks very vintage.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Because it looks like this









I didn't really know about the homage roots when I first got mine. People were raving about it so I wanted to see what the fuss was about. I thought it looked like a weird monkey face too. but when I got it I feel in love beastly case, bezel clicks were so solid, the cali dial and lume is excellent. I've always wanted a cali dial but not just another Pam militare homage. Plus with patina it looks so badass


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Yea the lug2lug is way over my limit for my 6 2" wrist.

This is my first foray into bronze/brass watches, not sure how I will like it tbh.
Still unsure what strap options will look good on it. As stated earlier, I agree that thick brown straps are just not my style with these.
Considering the canvas strap from crown&buckle at the moment.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I never would have given the orientation of the crown-logo a second thought if folks hadn't commented on it. Hmmm. Considering...... Nope, still don't care.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Mine has nearly identical marks. Must be a clamp or jig they are using during assembly (sorry, not sure what the term is). 


AVS_Racing said:


> SO I just got it, and it feels smaller than I expected it to be, here's some quick shots, I'm not sure if I'm nit picking but the finishing seems a bit rough, lots of sharp edges and there's like 3 lil scratch marks on the watch that I don't know if its just a finishing defect or what.
> 
> View attachment 1938554
> 
> ...


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

tobytobes said:


> this is one watch that really does need the vinegar fumes. it transforms with an overnight fuming the a brasso polish on just the bezel.


Does it have to be cider vinegar, or will white vinegar work?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

HapaHapa said:


> Does it have to be cider vinegar, or will white vinegar work?


I've read that any chemical with vinegar in it will work.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Here's mine on a isofrane with bronze buckle


Never gave much thought about the crown position but out of curiosity to the crown ocd is mine in the correct position?
also any vineger will do no posh cider vinegar in my house


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Well it looks like it's pointing up so I guess the position is much better than mine


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well it looks like it's pointing up so I guess the position is much better than mine


Thats good to know looks like I got a good one , I didn't notice any marks on mine when I got it but didn't really inspect that much as gave it a vinegar fume straight away to rid it of the shinyness,

got to say I really like mine one thing that irritated me with the a7 I had was the date wheel being white on the black dial and this having matching date wheel is lovely a really nice touch this and the dome and the overall looks make this watch to me a winner


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Sun brush blue with a small mod on a new nato


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Wimpy said:


> Sun brush blue with a small mod on a new nato
> View attachment 1966354


That's a beaut. Nice sporty mod


----------



## gw88 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd love to see a wrist shot with the nato strap. If I get an A1 that's how I'd wear it on my skinny wrist.


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

please delete


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Decided to grind away at my stock Armida buckle. Surprisingly easy to do.

Used a dremel, file and scotchbrite.

The patina seems to cover the imperfections.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great. Where did you get the nato? Any better shots showing the hands?

Thanks.



Wimpy said:


> Sun brush blue with a small mod on a new nato
> View attachment 1966354


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks awesome! This is exactly what I have been thinking to do with mine but never got around to it. Thanks for the inspiration! :-!



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Decided to grind away at my stock Armida buckle. Surprisingly easy to do.
> 
> Used a dremel, file and scotchbrite.
> 
> The patina seems to cover the imperfections.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I figured the worst that would happen is I would ruin a buckle I wasn't using.

I used tape as a guide to keep my lines straight. The metal is soft enough that you can fine tune with a scotchbrite and some pressure.



JPH said:


> Looks awesome! This is exactly what I have been thinking to do with mine but never got around to it. Thanks for the inspiration! :-!


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

So ive had my armida for a few days now, consistently about 5 minutes slow at the end of the day.... ive tried manually winding it (25 turns) and it still happens.... am i alone in this experience/???


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

simko said:


> So ive had my armida for a few days now, consistently about 5 minutes slow at the end of the day.... ive tried manually winding it (25 turns) and it still happens.... am i alone in this experience/???


Mine keeps good time. Did you buy yours new? If you did, have you contacted Armida?


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

yes, purchased new, contacted armida yet to receive a reply. is there any special break in to be done with this movement?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish the stock buckles came like that. So tired of the oversized pre-V buckles. 


happyscrappyheropup said:


> Decided to grind away at my stock Armida buckle. Surprisingly easy to do.
> 
> Used a dremel, file and scotchbrite.
> 
> The patina seems to cover the imperfections.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine has been keeping great time, I've just checked it tonight and its only running about 4-5 sec fast since Weds. I've also emailed Chris about the crown and he said its random and there's nothing I can do =(. any of you guys got an A7? I'm itching to pick up another brass/ bronze to force patina. but don't know if the crown will be comfortable on the A7 or maybe even A8 but I kinda like A7 more.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Finally received the brown sunburst! Temporarily put on some cheap 22mm strap I had laying around. I love it. 

I could care less about it... But the crown is also in upright position. 

I realized that I like the look of brass/bronze chunky divers rather than ss. Ss I reserve for smaller more distinguished watches.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

simko said:


> So ive had my armida for a few days now, consistently about 5 minutes slow at the end of the day.... ive tried manually winding it (25 turns) and it still happens.... am i alone in this experience/???


If it's any indication, mine has been 3 minutes slow every 7 days. It's quite a bit but I'm not fussed about the accuracy.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I figured the worst that would happen is I would ruin a buckle I wasn't using.
> 
> I used tape as a guide to keep my lines straight. The metal is soft enough that you can fine tune with a scotchbrite and some pressure.


Do you know if the case is made from the same composition as the buckle? I would be bothered by that the metal is so soft


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

I have both these as well. they are absolute jewels in the crown of the micro world. the bezels are so easy to snap in and off as well so u can really easily have differing patinas on them to the case. my only disappointment is that the dials are not normal seiko size so u can't tap into the huge sieko mod resources.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Do you know if the case is made from the same composition as the buckle? I would be bothered by that the metal is so soft


I think the case is made of a different alloy. Doesn't seem as soft as the buckle and it doesn't seem to age/color the same.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

gw88 said:


> I'd love to see a wrist shot with the nato strap. If I get an A1 that's how I'd wear it on my skinny wrist.


Here's a shot of the A1 on a NATO I was trying out when I first received the watch. Blue dial, 7" wrist.









So far my favorite bracelet is mesh...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ any more pics? The patina looks interesting and I've always wondered how brass looks with silver mesh


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Another pic! Prefer the stock rubber til the canvas strap comes in.






Wrist: 6.25"


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> Here's a shot of the A1 on a NATO I was trying out when I first received the watch. Blue dial, 7" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2010570
> 
> ...


clever love using that mesh. it looks amazing. does the colour clash a lot.


----------



## Alex22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks Great


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> clever love using that mesh. it looks amazing. does the colour clash a lot.


The mesh in the photo above is a work in progress. It has been torched to a straw color. I plan on adding a brushed finish and making it a darker brown. Here's a pic of what the A1 looked like with the mesh before brushing and torching. It has a lot more contrast which I actually like.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Last pic guys...

Airbrushed brown on olive canvas strap.

Love it, but do you guys think the strap too thin for the watch?


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Last pic guys...
> 
> Airbrushed brown on olive canvas strap.
> 
> ...


That look just great!!!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

canvas loos good - is that the original buckle? I find its tongue too wide for most bands with round holes; is that canvas custom made for the armida buckle?

mine's today with me:


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

beceen said:


> canvas loos good - is that the original buckle? I find its tongue too wide for most bands with round holes; is that canvas custom made for the armida buckle?
> 
> mine's today with me:


It is the original buckle. I actually had to crudely make the hole bigger with a knife to fit the tang inside the hole.

At first I didn't like how wide the buckle was, but I'm beginning to like the look. Fits the watch and makes it more tooly.

Also Chris said that the buckle is the same material composition as the case.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Also love the watch + strap. Is it a harsh liberty?


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Got my watch today.

I have some marks on the bezel which look like scratches. Is this normal?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks. Harsh liberty? well, it is a bit harsh, and definitely liberty










band's a handmade:


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Brass isn't always uniform,even without patina.

If you allow the brass to darken any "imperfections" will disappear.

That's been my experience anyhow.

Good luck with it.The A1 is an absolute belter.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Such a great watch for smaller wrist sizes. For my barely 7" wrist, first blush thought is wow it's small. Gaze for a moment and the next thought is that the dimensions are great for my wrist. So different than the Cave Dweller, which was so laughingly oversized on me that I knew immediately I would be flipping it. 
(sorry no pics today) 


SeikoFanBoy said:


> Another pic! Prefer the stock rubber til the canvas strap comes in.
> View attachment 2011122
> Wrist: 6.25"


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

captain_hx said:


> Got my watch today.
> 
> I have some marks on the bezel which look like scratches. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 2023122


In the pictures it looks a little more like discoloration rather than scratches.
Is there actual grooves or pitting that usually comes with scratching?
If it's just surface discoloration, you might be able to clean it right up.
A little brasso and a smooth, clean cloth could polish that right up and make it look cleaner.
Also, as crazy as it sounds, dampen a toothbrush (one you don't plan to use in your mouth) apply a small amount of flouride toothpast and lightly brush/scrun the bezel. It could be come concentrated oxidation or patina that may have started to develop. Flouride will clean it right up too.
Then you'll have a nice starting point to let the patina develop. Hope this helps.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Did some more work on the mesh ...


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

is this the strapcode bronze finish bracelet? Ive been eyeballing that bracelet!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

simko said:


> is this the strapcode bronze finish bracelet? Ive been eyeballing that bracelet!


No, it is a stainless mesh that I torched.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

anonsurfer said:


> Did some more work on the mesh ...


Looks awesome, dude!!! :-!


----------



## madpotter (Sep 25, 2014)

anonsurfer said:


> No, it is a stainless mesh that I torched.


That looks awesome. Any chance you could post a more detailed tutorial or explanation?


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> Did some more work on the mesh ...


do u mind sharing your process. I'm gonna copy I if h don't mind.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

For those interested you can change the color of stainless steel by heating it up. See image below (not my image).

Tips: To avoid a shiny look I recommend starting with a non polished mesh (i.e. brushed or blasted). If you like a shiny look start with a polished mesh. You can give polished mesh a nice brushed look with some fine sand paper or a brush tool. I started with a polished SS mesh.

Heating up the bracelet: I used a gas burner on my stove to slowly and evenly heat up the mesh (keep it moving). My gas burner was only hot enough to get a gold straw color on the mesh. The clasp turned a nice deep brown on the stove burner very quickly due to the fact that is was thinner and had a brushed finish.

I did not like the shiny yellow gold look of the mesh so I gave the mesh a brushed finish before doing additional heat treatments. Brushing also removed some of the tempering color. This is useful since it was possible to reverse some of the coloration in areas that looked uneven.

Heating up the mesh (Part 2): Not happy with the gold color I used an acetylene torch which burns much hotter to turn the mesh a darker brown. The key here is to go slowly and keep the flame moving to avoid hot spots. Once you get to dark brown the stainless will go to purple very quickly so be careful not to overheat. It is also important to get in between the mesh links to achieve a consistent look. It took several iterations with a mild brushing in between each heating to achieve a nice deep brown finish.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

me armida between two bronze watches


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> For those interested you can change the color of stainless steel by heating it up. See image below (not my image).
> 
> Tips: To avoid a shiny look I recommend starting with a non polished mesh (i.e. brushed or blasted). If you like a shiny look start with a polished mesh. You can give polished mesh a nice brushed look with some fine sand paper or a brush tool. I started with a polished SS mesh.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot. really useful. I bought one of them kitchen aid creme brûlée blow tour he's yesterday. gonna have a go with that.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone get billed by FedEx? I got a letter charging me $17. I don't mind paying the few dollars that was actually tax but they slapped on a$10 advancement fee that kinda annoying


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Anyone get billed by FedEx? I got a letter charging me $17. I don't mind paying the few dollars that was actually tax but they slapped on a$10 advancement fee that kinda annoying


Yes, that's typical.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Anyone get billed by FedEx? I got a letter charging me $17. I don't mind paying the few dollars that was actually tax but they slapped on a$10 advancement fee that kinda annoying


This happen to me twice with armida and FedEx 
this time I wrote a email to fed ex saying that I understand that I need to pay the vat duty but feel FedEx charges are abit extreme for the about of duty due and never agreed to any conditions or terms of contract to them
three days later a email to say to just pay the $7 and not the added $10 fee


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> Did some more work on the mesh ...


Hey guys. Just received this A1 from anonsurfer, and it is beautiful. Unfortunately, the mesh bracelet that he made, and it looks really good in person, is way too small for my wrist. So since I have no use for it, and it really does compliment the brass A1 nicely, its up for grabs. With the clasp closed, its just under 6" long. I have no idea what size wrist I have or what size it would fit. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.

Sweet watch though, I think its definitely a keeper. Thanks for the smooth transaction anonsurfer!


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Anyone get billed by FedEx? I got a letter charging me $17. I don't mind paying the few dollars that was actually tax but they slapped on a$10 advancement fee that kinda annoying





Monkeynuts said:


> This happen to me twice with armida and FedEx
> this time I wrote a email to fed ex saying that I understand that I need to pay the vat duty but feel FedEx charges are abit extreme for the about of duty due and never agreed to any conditions or terms of contract to them
> three days later a email to say to just pay the $7 and not the added $10 fee


I had the same experience. I sent them an email and asked for the customs declaration information and did the clearance myself with Finnish customs web service. That way I skipped that extra charge and just payed the customs. But the policies differ in different countries.

It also would have been helpful if I had knew that the shipment was declared as a "watch sample" with $ 50 value. Would have saved a bit of money there, but me being honest guy... :roll: *Oh well*


----------



## simko (Sep 25, 2014)

I just received a letter from fedex asking for money. This in addition to my watch being magnetized on arrival has not made for the best armida experience :-(. Whk did you email yo have the charges reduced? Fedex customer service?


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I got charged by fedex when I bought my Maranez Bangla... not a lot of money but super annoying to get a "surprise" like that.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

anyone try EMS service? I actually asked Chris about this before I ordered and he offered 2 methods of shipping. And he replied something along the lines of EMS can declare as gift, but fedex needed a commercial invoice and $50 value. I just told him to ship it the quickest and which ever one he thought had the best chance to avoiding taxes. and for some reason he chose fedex.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> anyone try EMS service? I actually asked Chris about this before I ordered and he offered 2 methods of shipping. And he replied something along the lines of EMS can declare as gift, but fedex needed a commercial invoice and $50 value. I just told him to ship it the quickest and which ever one he thought had the best chance to avoiding taxes. and for some reason he chose fedex.


Didn't realize EMS was an option. Would definitely be a bit slower than FedEx, but usually no customs charge when coming through USPS.


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Put my A1 on a blue leather Toshi strap I had collecting dust . The blue matches the dial perfectly.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahoy


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

^ patina is looking good


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still confuse.. should I get this or the 45 bronze? Is it really worth upgrading to the 45 bronze?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

martinz said:


> I'm still confuse.. should I get this or the 45 bronze? Is it really worth upgrading to the 45 bronze?


I think you should think about what size you should get that suits your wrist

I have had bronze and brass watches and they is not a lot of difference if any apart from on the cusn8 the colour is more redder which personally I don't like as much as the brass and aluminum bronze


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think you should think about what size you should get that suits your wrist
> 
> I have had bronze and brass watches and they is not a lot of difference if any apart from on the cusn8 the colour is more redder which personally I don't like as much as the brass and aluminum bronze


Yes, size does matter...


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

taike said:


> Yes, size does matter...





Monkeynuts said:


> I think you should think about what size you should get that suits your wrist
> 
> I have had bronze and brass watches and they is not a lot of difference if any apart from on the cusn8 the colour is more redder which personally I don't like as much as the brass and aluminum bronze


I already have 40-47mm dive watch, but... I prefer 45mm A1 than 42mm in term of size
but if size does not matter, is a 9015 miyota, super dome, and bronze material still worth it for an $580+ upgrade?
I don't want to miss the x mas sale


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

the bigger A1 is a stunning piece; bronze+superdome rock, although the 42mm version is priced way more friendly. BTW, my A1 got a new band:


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

finally got my bronze a1


thanks all


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

A1 42mm Dark Green arrived. 1hr using the boiled egg trick to take the sheen off.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Get a plastic lunchbox with a lid and part fill with boiling water and apple cider vinegar then suspend the watch head out of the water to allow only the fumes to effect it. You'd be amazing by the results and if you want it to look even better add a bit of LoS into the mixture.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

beceen said:


> the bigger A1 is a stunning piece; bronze+superdome rock, although the 42mm version is priced way more friendly. BTW, my A1 got a new band:


Killer strap, looks great. Who makes it? Where did you get it? 
Thanks for sharing, wear in the best of health!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> Killer strap, looks great. Who makes it? Where did you get it?
> Thanks for sharing, wear in the best of health!


Hey, thanks. Strap is a handmade from one of the 4th dimension forum strapmakers, FXR (www.czwarty-wymiar.pl). Made to order with custom gold stitching and vintage leather.

Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

beceen said:


> thanks. Harsh liberty? well, it is a bit harsh, and definitely liberty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea where to find a strap like that but black with brown stitching? How much did you pay? Was trying to sell my A1 for awhile and fell back in love with it and want a nice thick leather strap to go on it. I got a SB brown and don't like brown on brown for some reason.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ hm, a handmade made to order would be the best choice; brown stitching is rather rare to come by in off-the-shelf straps. If you want something cheaper, there's a seller at ebay that has quite good straps (goodcheapman is the nick), you may want to check him out.

a quick search at ebay and there's brown stichting on a TPR strap, bu that strap is not very thick, I guess:










also: 22mm Brown Smooth Leather Watch Band Strap Stitch Aviator Pilot Big Pin Buckle | eBay


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I picked up mine from sales forum here.. loving it so far. Perfect size for me.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking for one of this, used, black dial preferably...

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

This question is actually for A1 45mm bronze owner: since it has brass hands, does anyone has "patinated" hands on a1 bronze?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

The watch is air-tight so any patina will be very,very slow indeed.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi can anybody confirm a scale the weight with the watch with the rubber strap? the website says weight 180 g including rubber strap

that seems to heavy for me if thats accurate

for people used to 100 gram watches does it seem very top heavy ?


----------



## Mnielsen (Jul 10, 2014)

Does anybody have a picture of the green sunburst dial with patina?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

mike70sk said:


> Hi can anybody confirm a scale the weight with the watch with the rubber strap? the website says weight 180 g including rubber strap
> 
> that seems to heavy for me if thats accurate
> 
> for people used to 100 gram watches does it seem very top heavy ?


180 gram seems a bit too much; took some quick shot using wife's kitchen scales

It's on leather strap, but it shouldn't make a huge difference in weight.


















Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

beceen said:


> 180 gram seems a bit too much; took some quick shot using wife's kitchen scales
> 
> It's on leather strap, but it shouldn't make a huge difference in weight.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the info, is that pretty heavy , is that watch pretty top heavy ?? (esp on the rubber band) for comparison my heaviest diver ways 150 grams with the bracelet. I don't like watches that are top heavy.

The watch is really tempting to buy, but given that i don't like heavy watches is the best to avoid ??

i really would like to buy it though.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ It is not heavy for me, but I prefer solid watches I can feel on the wrist.
This 42mm A1 wears very comfortably; the original A1 that weighs 285g with the bracelet on is pretty much heavy.

you can take a look at my comparison of small and big A1 somewhere in this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a1-brass-42mm-300m-diver-nh35-here-1091762-19.html#post9111634


----------



## TheJoshHarding (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm having a heck of a time forcing patina on the brass of the A1 42 mm. Has anyone had any luck? I tried LOS by itself with no luck (2 hour+ soak, almost turned it more copper/orangish). The only thing that worked a little bit was a mixture of vinegar and LOS. I think I'll try the egg method next.

Once patina is achieved, how is everyone polishing theirs? Cape cod cloth? 

I tried a dremel with the polishing bit bit it has zero effect on the spotted light patina I have currently.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TheJoshHarding said:


> I'm having a heck of a time forcing patina on the brass of the A1 42 mm. Has anyone had any luck? I tried LOS by itself with no luck (2 hour+ soak, almost turned it more copper/orangish). The only thing that worked a little bit was a mixture of vinegar and LOS. I think I'll try the egg method next.
> 
> Once patina is achieved, how is everyone polishing theirs? Cape cod cloth?
> 
> I tried a dremel with the polishing bit bit it has zero effect on the spotted light patina I have currently.


patina on brass is easy

put watch in a sealed box like a lunch box,stick some kitchen roll soaked in vinegar in box don't touch watch with it 
leave overnight and bingo 
repeat to get darker
heres mine after one treatment









no need for special vinegar any will do


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not forcing any patina on my A1, just let it acquire it naturally - takes some time, but looks good.
Try vinegar or egg (or both) - usually few hours is enough, unless you want some extreme million-year-old patina look.


----------



## TheJoshHarding (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions.

What do you recommend for polishing? Is there a way to do it with a dremel?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't polish


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

TheJoshHarding said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> What do you recommend for polishing? Is there a way to do it with a dremel?


dremmel? nah, that's a bit of overkill.
I use cape cod cloths; they work very well in removing oxidation. First loosen the patina with cape cod, and then just wipe clean with some wet cloth and you're good. You just need to be careful not to polish the brushed finish with the cape cods (unless you want to).


----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

I have read all the thread and I am looking for *a picture of the a1 45mm and the a1 42mm side by side*! 
*Can please somebody help me with that?* I don't seem to make my mind about witch one to get !
I curently have a 43 mm LumTec combat B18 in bronze and that seems good but a little on the small side on my wrist and I have a very flat 7" wrist.
Thank you


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

adrian_aka said:


> I have read all the thread and I am looking for *a picture of the a1 45mm and the a1 42mm side by side*!
> *Can please somebody help me with that?* I don't seem to make my mind about witch one to get !
> I curently have a 43 mm LumTec combat B18 in bronze and that seems good but a little on the small side on my wrist and I have a very flat 7" wrist.
> Thank you


How come you've read this thread and didn't find my post about just that?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a1-brass-42mm-300m-diver-nh35-here-1091762-19.html#post9111634


----------



## adrian_aka (Jul 13, 2012)

I must have missed those pictures. Thank you!
It seems to me that there is a big difference between the 42 and the 45 I must be crazy but i think I would have preferred a size in the middle.
Anyway I will pull the trigger on a brass 42mm green dial and I hope the size will suit me


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

*adrian*, difference is definitely visible, but bigger A1 has a relatively short L2L size, so it is comfortable as well.
Both watches are great, among my favorites.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's mine which I bought last October. Some pictures taken recently on holiday. The pool is as close as I get to diving 
I really like the size of this watch. It is very comfortable on the wrist, not at all heavy and I am not aware of it knocking into things as much as my Helberg CH6 which is a similar size to the 45mm A1 and quite a hefty watch. I am letting the patina develop naturally but it is very slow. I like the look of Monkeynuts watch after the vinegar treatment so if mine doesn't get a move on I might give it a try.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ that's some cool distortion pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Brendan27 said:


> Here's mine which I bought last October. Some pictures taken recently on holiday. The pool is as close as I get to diving
> I really like the size of this watch. It is very comfortable on the wrist, not at all heavy and I am not aware of it knocking into things as much as my Helberg CH6 which is a similar size to the 45mm A1 and quite a hefty watch. I am letting the patina develop naturally but it is very slow. I like the look of Monkeynuts watch after the vinegar treatment so if mine doesn't get a move on I might give it a try.
> View attachment 3023322
> View attachment 3023450
> ...


its all about the humidity how quick it will patina ,
unfortunately here in England it doesn't get a lot of humid weather even less so in Wales
so if your going to wait for the natural Welsh patina be prepared to wait along time

pictures look great by the way


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

*Adrian*, you asked for some size comparison shots - here goes:


















hope that helps you decide, cheers!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought my A 1 from a trusted forum member and it arrived today. I could not be more pleased with the watch. He sent it mounted on a khaki ZULU strap with brass/bronze hardware which looks great! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> I bought my A 1 from a trusted forum member and it arrived today. I could not be more pleased with the watch. He sent it mounted on a khaki ZULU strap with brass/bronze hardware which looks great! Cheers, Bill P.


Looks good Bill. How's the height? Have an A7 and wrestling with consistency on mvmt so will be interested in what you find.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

julywest said:


> Looks good Bill. How's the height? Have an A7 and wrestling with consistency on mvmt so will be interested in what you find.


The height is not bad, but slightly taller since the watch is on a ZULU. I see that the watch is 8 seconds slow in the first 9 hrs I have owned it. I sure wish it had a Miyota 9015 movement as they are very accurate. My Obris Morgan watches with the Miyota 9015 movements run +/- 2-3 seconds in 24 hrs! Nonetheless, I am enjoying this A 1. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from Chris, that they don't have plans to make more with the black face, which is sold out. Such a shame, I was about ready for it. 

Hmm, do I need to go green dial then? Or go Sea Turtle.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Delta32 said:


> Just got an e-mail from Chris, that they don't have plans to make more with the black face, which is sold out. Such a shame, I was about ready for it.
> 
> Hmm, do I need to go green dial then? Or go Sea Turtle.


Sorry that more black dial ones will not be made. There is a black dial A1 for sale on the sales forum now. You might want to check it out.

I have now switched mine to an old leather strap I had in my strap drawer. I like the looks and feel of the leather. Happy hunting, Bill P.


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

I planned on getting the black dial last week as I found out as well they were sold out. I ordered the green dial as I do not have one like it in my current stable. Looking forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nicky Ticks said:


> I planned on getting the black dial last week as I found out as well they were sold out. I ordered the green dial as I do not have one like it in my current stable. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We look forward to seeing pics of your new green dial A1. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

gaopa said:


> We look forward to seeing pics of your new green dial A1. Cheers, Bill P.


To my amazement the watch was delivered today! The A1 really surpassed my expectations. I couldn't be happy with the fit and finish of this fine time piece. At first I wanted the black dial but it was sold out. I opted for the green and it's a beauty! My next decision is a leather strap. I have one, but I need a brass buckle. Or if anyone can give me an other ideas please feel free. I read that someone torched their buckle ?

Please excuse my poor photo taken


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't recall when the 42mm variant was introduced so I bought the A7 in brass instead. It is great, however I'm gravitating back to a smaller watch and the 42mm A1 looks like it will fit the bill (actually, the wrist). I had a game plan in mind to do a trade but as things as often happen in this hobby, I just went ahead and ordered one! I chose the brown sunburst dial and look forward to receiving it. Meanwhile, I'll get the malt-vinegar ready.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't really add much to what has been said but I just acquired a green dialed A1 and I am really digging it.

The bezel lines up perfectly and it's action is just stellar, perfectly clicking into place with just the right amount of effort and a great sound.

A lot of other companies should take note of this as well as Armida's incredible shipping time.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nicky, your A1 green dial looks great! Thanks for sharing the pics. 

The cinnamon leather strap looks beautiful on your A1! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Chiming in on the A1 brass as mine arrived on Wednesday. Considering I ordered it on Monday afternoon, I'm extremely impressed with the less than 48 hour transit time. Fit is great and love the bright lume. Didn't want to force any patina yet as I wanted to check the timing and examine it for a few days to make sure everything is right. I have a feeling I'll be smelling eggs and vinegar this weekend, though. Was hoping to get a C&B marina strap but they're sold out in 22mm, so I'll have to find some other options.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Matte blue sold out! Luckily I got one 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

inkonx, your blue dial A1 looks great! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning and is presently inhaling a little malt vinegar!


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nicky Ticks said:


> To my amazement the watch was delivered today! The A1 really surpassed my expectations. I couldn't be happy with the fit and finish of this fine time piece. At first I wanted the black dial but it was sold out. I opted for the green and it's a beauty! My next decision is a leather strap. I have one, but I need a brass buckle. Or if anyone can give me an other ideas please feel free. I read that someone torched their buckle ?
> 
> Please excuse my poor photos/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Upon receipt, I immediately tried 'er on to determine how I liked it size wise. It's just right. Although I have 7.5" wrists, I feel the A7 with it's lug to lug measurement of 49mm is a tad large. With a lug to lug measurement of 46mm, the A1 is great. I've still got to work to do in the patina dept, so for now here are a couple of lousy shots and you can see where the patina needs to be evened out, especially on the bezel. No biggie and thanks for looking.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a wee bit of an update with some better pics and a touch up in the patina dept......


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Your watch is a beauty, Russ! Cheers, Bill P


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Broke down and ordered the Blue Sun-brushed dial just now...

The Brass Monkey rides again!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Your watch is a beauty, Russ! Cheers, Bill P


Thanks very much Bill! I guess size matters after all....3 mm to be exact.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

RussMurray said:


> Thanks very much Bill! I guess size matters after all....3 mm to be exact.


Russ, like you, I have a 7.5" wrist and the 46mm lug to lug of the A1 is just right. The patina on your watch is coming along nicely and your strap color choice is great. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Russ, like you, I have a 7.5" wrist and the 46mm lug to lug of the A1 is just right. The patina on your watch is coming along nicely and your strap color choice is great. Cheers, Bill P.


It's interesting how the patina can be more concentrated on the A1 given its harder lines that the A7. The strap came off my A7 btw!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Talk about fast delivery!

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

It still amazes me. Almost instant watch gratification straight from Hong Kong to anywhere in two days or less. 



MadMex said:


> Talk about fast delivery!
> 
> Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Switched out to the black strap.

Sent from my NEXUS 7 directly from my brain using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

EHV said:


> It still amazes me. Almost instant watch gratification straight from Hong Kong to anywhere in two days or less.


Yeah but it ain't free. FedEx hit me up for $23 in fees.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I've paid less on watches that have cost much more coming from both Europe and Asia.
It's seems as if FedEx picks a number out of a hat and assigns it. 
How much if for customs and how much is FedEx's "brokerage" fee, I wonder? Have you tried to call and ask for a break down or complain about it?

Obviously, we may be hit with these fees but that is too much.



RussMurray said:


> Yeah but it ain't free. FedEx hit me up for $23 in fees.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Happens all the time for me and FedEx ,
just email them and say you understand that you need to pay the duty but feel their fees are a little excessive for the amount of duty to pay and also you never agreed to any terms and conditions from them 

the next day you should get a email to say just pay the duty and not the fee


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

very nice watch indeed ,,great design in perfect size .


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone know when the stainless version of this watch might be coming out?

Cheers


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I had no idea that they were going to do this one in SS.

Was there definitive mention of this or are you happily speculating Lou V? I'd love to see an SS version too.

I'd also love to see some more brass and bronze from Armida.



Lou V said:


> Does anyone know when the stainless version of this watch might be coming out?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Happens all the time for me and FedEx ,
> just email them and say you understand that you need to pay the duty but feel their fees are a little excessive for the amount of duty to pay and also you never agreed to any terms and conditions from them
> 
> the next day you should get a email to say just pay the duty and not the fee


Is it really that simple? Since I have already paid, I'm probably hooped but I suppose it's worth a try. I sure don't like their negative business model.


----------



## Mnielsen (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all 

Just became a member of the A1 Brass 42mm owners club. Absolutely blown away by this little beast. 

But I am wondering, does the seiko NH35A normally have such a pronounced rotor "noise" ?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Mnielsen said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just became a member of the A1 Brass 42mm owners club. Absolutely blown away by this little beast.
> 
> But I am wondering, does the seiko NH35A normally have such a pronounced rotor "noise" ?


Congratulations on your new A1 brass and seeing that you are relatively new to the forum, Welcome! Which dial color did you get? Please share a photo with us.

Yes, there is rotor noise with the NH35A. I don't even notice it anymore. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

EHV said:


> I had no idea that they were going to do this one in SS.
> 
> Was there definitive mention of this or are you happily speculating Lou V? I'd love to see an SS version too.
> 
> I'd also love to see some more brass and bronze from Armida.


For me, the ideal next offering would be a 42mm in stainless with one of those fabulous blue dials offered on the A7. That would be the bees knees!


----------



## miktor (Apr 11, 2014)

Lou V said:


> Does anyone know when the stainless version of this watch might be coming out?
> 
> Cheers


its coming middle of this year,thats what i was told when contacted them about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the relative differences between the sunbrush and matte brown dials on the Armida brass? To my eye, the sunbrush looks like a deeper, richer shade of brown - but pics are still a little hard to come by. Might the sunbrush clash over time with the aesthetic of a brass/bronze piece? Thx in advance.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

After owning a sunbrush dial, I'd rather stick with matte.

What's a good place to get reasonably priced leather strap with brass/bronze buckle? Or just a buckle?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

New brown sunbrush dial is on its way. First foray into brass/bronze. |>

Pic borrowed from member JohnnyBaldJunior.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> After owning a sunbrush dial, I'd rather stick with matte.
> 
> What's a good place to get reasonably priced leather strap with brass/bronze buckle? Or just a buckle?


Dang. Just ordered the sunbrush.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> After owning a sunbrush dial, I'd rather stick with matte.
> 
> What's a good place to get reasonably priced leather strap with brass/bronze buckle? Or just a buckle?


If you go for the bronze go for aluminium bronze as it matches the brass better than cusn8
here is a aluminium bronze rs buckle with mine








I have a spare aluminium bronze halios b buckle if you want to buy it let me know


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's my sun brush when I first got it









and some natural patina going, given I've only wore the watch on weekends about 10 times since I got it.

















Now with its new friend. Photo taken today, you can see the difference between brass and bronze, this is my first bronze and the colour is a much richer gold/ copper. Brass is a muted gold. 
Back to the dial, I have no complaints about it, I actually picked it because it pops more and is much different than flat colour dials. It looks very nice when the sunlight hits it and reflects back different shades of brown.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks AVS. Certainly pops more than the matte dial. To me the matte brown seems more washed out and a lighter shade.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Armida A1 brass green dial arrived today. Lightning fast FedEx shipping! This green dial one is an ideal companion to my black dial one. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you go matte or sunbrushed, Bill?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> Did you go matte or sunbrushed, Bill?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


My green one is matte. I was afraid the sunbrushed would be a bit too bright when I looked at the website photos. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

top watch!!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know when the SS version will be out?


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

I have quite the same question as Radar1 about the clash between a sunbrush dial and an aged brass case, but with the green dial. I just CAN'T DECIDE between matte and sunbrush. Can anyone help? I'd like to take advantage of their current discount.

It would be so easier if one was a bit cheaper than the other, lol. I'm overstretching my budget here.

By the way, if any of you wants to sell theirs, it would be even easier to choose.



Radar1 said:


> Can anyone comment on the relative differences between the sunbrush and matte brown dials on the Armida brass? To my eye, the sunbrush looks like a deeper, richer shade of brown - but pics are still a little hard to come by. Might the sunbrush clash over time with the aesthetic of a brass/bronze piece? Thx in advance.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had a sunburst dial, an Orient. Initially seems cool but soon I was tired of it. Suitable for dressy watches, I guess. Matte dial will age better for the brass.


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

"Dress watches go with dresses", lol, so I know what you think of them dressy watches 

Thanks for your input. I think you might be right about the matte and aged brass match. But I happen to have an Orient Mako with a blue sunburst dial and I also have a green dialed Vostok, which is not exactly sunburst but just a little bit... I don't know the word in English. You can tell I like dressy watches, divers or not. That's why I'm torn, ha!

Any other advices, guys?



ManMachine said:


> I've had a sunburst dial, an Orient. Initially seems cool but soon I was tired of it. Suitable for dressy watches, I guess. Matte dial will age better for the brass.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is the now sold out blue sunbrushed dial. I like it.

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations, MadMex! That is a beauty! Once you get some patina on your A1, it will look even better. Also, check out some nice leather straps on your watch.
Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree the blue sunbrush is stunning.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

TSM said:


> I have quite the same question as Radar1 about the clash between a sunbrush dial and an aged brass case, but with the green dial. I just CAN'T DECIDE between matte and sunbrush. Can anyone help? I'd like to take advantage of their current discount.
> 
> It would be so easier if one was a bit cheaper than the other, lol. I'm overstretching my budget here.
> 
> By the way, if any of you wants to sell theirs, it would be even easier to choose.


I took a chance on the brown sunbrush and it looks fantastic. Now whether or not that will be the case after some patina sets in is an unknown. I will try to get some pics up at some point today. To me the matte brown looked a little muted, but probably would be just fine too.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

As promised. Some quick pics. Looks fantastic on dark brown leather. I am really pleased with the dial choice.


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

TSM said:


> Really nice


Excellent value and great way to test the brass/bronze waters. If Chris is listening I think they should opt for a 43mm case for the new SS A1 that is planned.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

That strap REALLY takes the watch to another level, especially with the sunburst dial. Absolutely fantastic!

Between strap changes and color choices, these can really come across looking like different watches. I now really understand why Bill P. ended up with two of these.



Radar1 said:


> As promised. Some quick pics. Looks fantastic on dark brown leather. I am really pleased with the dial choice.
> 
> View attachment 3447178
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

EHV said:


> That strap REALLY takes the watch to another level, especially with the sunburst dial. Absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Between strap changes and color choices, these can really come across looking like different watches. I now really understand why Bill P. ended up with two of these.


Wut?? I need to order another one?? :-!


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Wut?? I need to order another one?? :-!


And you ask? Of course you need


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

gaopa said:


> Congratulations, MadMex! That is a beauty! Once you get some patina on your A1, it will look even better. Also, check out some nice leather straps on your watch.
> Cheers, Bill P.


Finding straps in a length I can use is challenging. I need a smaller tang for the Armida buckle.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

MadMex said:


> Finding straps in a length I can use is challenging. I need a smaller tang for the Armida buckle.


I had a friend who cut down the Armida tang and it works great now on leather. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally bought a file and file down the big buckle to my liking. My wife never paid much attention to my watches but now was really annoyed with all the grinding noise.

Here it is. Haven't bothered to polish the surfaces smooth and shiny yet.









Watch is very nice. Dark green dial is fantastic. Dial and hands design are a bit boring, but the case is terrific with the nice curves and good proportions. Just wishing for a date.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

How pronounced is the double dome sapphire crystal on the A1 brass? Is a single dome or flat sapphire crystal available?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The double dome isn't very obvious, in that it doesn't distort the watch face. I have a single dome Dagaz mod and the distortion was much more obvious. 

Single dome / flat are not available - and no need for those.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

I went to purchase the brown sunburst today on Armida website as it said that 1 was in stock. Turns out, site was wrong and they are sold out. I feel defeated, especially after looking through this thread.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ they are great, I love the colour


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

fbones24 said:


> I went to purchase the brown sunburst today on Armida website as it said that 1 was in stock. Turns out, site was wrong and they are sold out. I feel defeated, especially after looking through this thread.





AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ they are great, I love the colour
> 
> (pics)


Lol, that's just mean.. ?


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> Lol, that's just mean.. 


No, just motivation!!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ is blue available? that was my second choice, I've seen a few pics of the matte blue and it looks pretty nice with patinaed brass. Also I just saw a few A1 sold on the forums for high $200s low $300. and seemed like they sat for about a week before they sold.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ is blue available? that was my second choice, I've seen a few pics of the matte blue and it looks pretty nice with patinaed brass. Also I just saw a few A1 sold on the forums for high $200s low $300. and seemed like they sat for about a week before they sold.


I'm pretty sure none are available at this point based on most recent e-mail.


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

News,
the Armida A1 42mm brass are now available!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The Armida A1 brass in any color is a great watch. I just prefer the black, green and blue ones! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Haven't they always been available? I kinda want a matte blue now. it seems like it's kind hard to find a strap that matches my sun burst brown


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

AVS_Racing said:


> Haven't they always been available? I kinda want a matte blue now. it seems like it's kind hard to find a strap that matches my sun burst brown


They had sold out the blue and green dial models. It is good to see that all colors are now available.

You might want to check clockwork synergy for good quality 3 or 5 ring NATO/ZULU straps with bronze hardware. Their dessert tan strap/bronze hardware strap would look great on the brown sunburst model. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

How do he do it? I got shipping confirmation Monday night and the watch arrives here in NY Wed. morning? Just great service.

I held out a few weeks ago and the matte greens sold out. I placed an order for one on this go round Sat. but missed out again. Luckily some one canceled their order and Chris sent it to me.

That lume is wicked good, this was only in sunlight for 3 minutes after being taken out of the case! Now to get a canvas strap made from Dad's old US Army duffel!

Back to working on the boat, launch day...


----------



## burritophile (Sep 28, 2013)

Argh, I slept on the green ones and they're gone! Anyone have any idea when / if they'll be back? I've emailed but no reply yet..


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I missed out the first batch and then Chris got a few more in, I got the last green. Seems to be they are making more as they go, hit or miss. Ask him to put you on his wait list.


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder if i buy one, remove the lume on the 60minute on the bezel, if there will be a triangle underneath that lume, i dont like that triangle lume there but i would like the triangle.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I actually want to fully lume the bezel. nothing like a lumed bezel


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Love this watch, would have been perfect if the case was CuSn8 and priced below its big brother cal. 45:


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

gaopa said:


> The Armida A1 brass in any color is a great watch. I just prefer the black, green and blue ones! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


Hi gaopa,
is your blue dial the same as the one offered in Armida's website now?
really love your blue dialed A1

Edit: just realised yours is matte blue and on the web is sunbrushed blue

cheers
sony


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

SuperP said:


> Love this watch, would have been perfect if the case was CuSn8 and priced below its big brother cal. 45:


Recently got my second one a blue sunbrush, sold the first one quickly. Never bonded with the green flat dial. The blue sunbrush is however beautiful and lovely with a patina case to. 
May I ask what strap that is? It looks great


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Jockinho said:


> Recently got my second one a blue sunbrush, sold the first one quickly. Never bonded with the green flat dial. The blue sunbrush is however beautiful and lovely with a patina case to.
> May I ask what strap that is? It looks great


Thx.
Yeah i really enjoy the hues on this blue sunbrush and they match perfectly with the brass patina.
The strap is from strapcode. THIS ONE

The buckle is the 22mm from Armidas website.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a matte green, wish I had gotten black...



captain_hx said:


>


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Sunset:


----------



## Schlumpf (Jan 2, 2015)

I pulled the trigger yesterday on the matte green dial. Had to decide if i should take the A1 or the Maranez Rawai. First non-Russian watch for me that i expect to be a keeper. 
Will post pics when it has arrived!


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

The sunbrush blue is also very nice! b-)

Thank you Xmas sale.

Oh, and brace yourself if you're used to wearing larger watches! This baby is just that - baby-sized (but rather tall)! 












Schlumpf said:


> I pulled the trigger yesterday on the matte green dial. Had to decide if i should take the A1 or the Maranez Rawai. First non-Russian watch for me that i expect to be a keeper.
> Will post pics when it has arrived!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

blue c lee said:


> Oh, and bra*ss* yourself


FTFY


----------



## Schlumpf (Jan 2, 2015)

I have my new Armida A1 on the wrist since Thursday. Just gained 1s during the last 48h!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Some unenthusiastic photos :-d


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

42mm is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Custom handmade N80Leather strap I received today... Best combo EVAR methinks





































Can't recommend this dude's work enough.


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

After all of these lovely photos I decided to pull the trigger... went to Armida's Website and the Brass 42 with Blue dial is all sold out!! 

Any idea when they will be back in stock? anyone want to part with theirs?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Sail944 said:


> After all of these lovely photos I decided to pull the trigger... went to Armida's Website and the Brass 42 with Blue dial is all sold out!!
> 
> Any idea when they will be back in stock? *anyone want to part with theirs?*


Nah! But u can have a look at it in my pics :-d


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Sail944, you can have a look at my Armida A1 brass trio.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

My Brown Says Hi


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger on a black dial/no date. with the Christmas sale & the strong Dollar, it came in under
$300. how could I resist?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

vintageguy said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a black dial/no date. with the Christmas sale & the strong Dollar, it came in under
> $300. how could I resist?


You will enjoy your new Armida A1 42mm brass/black dial. You can put so many straps on it and make it look different with each different strap.


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

I could not resist ... I took the green dial


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The green dial 42mm brass Armida is a beauty. I enjoy mine along with my black and my blue one.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: the*

Very nice!


----------



## Arin (Aug 1, 2012)

In love with the A1 - anyone know how long it takes for the green dial to be restocked?? Would be willing to buy used if anyone is willing to sellThanks!!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Arin said:


> In love with the A1 - *anyone know how long it takes for the green dial to be restocked??* Would be willing to buy used if anyone is willing to sellThanks!!


Thats a question u should ask Chris, he will get back to u in a second ;-)


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

New strap:


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice pics and strap :-!

What happened to the buckle?


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Sunburst blue on blue Obris Morgan rubber. (Anybody with wrists smaller than 7 1/4" beware of the length of this strap! Verrry long.)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The blue OM rubber strap on your blue Armida looks great! There is just something special about a blue dial watch for me.


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

The blues are actually very similar in colour! Doesn't show up that well in photos though, both the colours, and also the sunbrush effect.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

New strap


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

^. Love that strap combo!!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

jaygibson said:


> ^. Love that strap combo!!


Miltat Zizz strap from Strapcode, it's just wonderful quality and match the watch so nicely.


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerdaytona1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo TAB S8-50F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

My first brass watch and second Armida






pictures upload


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free photo upload




how do you print screen


----------



## Steve_0 (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone know how long the re-stocks are? The website is completely wiped out and I love these watches!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like they're back in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload img


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello all!

I'm new in this forum ;-) My Armida A1 Brass arrived yesterday and I love it!

Maybe one of the few women here who are wearing such watches

View attachment IMG_4499_r.jpg

View attachment IMG_4509_r.jpg


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

I really love this watch....thinking about buying the green dial as well. Unfortunately the green sunbrush is not availabe any longer.

Does anybody have both colours (blue and green matt?)

View attachment IMG_4548_r.jpg

View attachment IMG_4506_r.jpg


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Come on guys!! Show me your Armida A1 
Try it on a Nato strap.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I actually haven't worn mine in awhile, I've worn it briefly a few weeks ago. Really hard to show the patina as it looks very light in sunlight


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Some more pics of my blue sunbrush dial!

View attachment IMG_4703_r.jpg

View attachment IMG_4715_r.jpg


Zulu strap with Bronze hardware:
The Desert Dweller 3-Ring Zulu w/ BRONZE Hardware (Stitched) 22mm


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

ARMIDA Watches offers a summer sale  Yeah!!!

"Summer Sale
1st till 4th of July 
15% discount on all orders.
No code needed"


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Too bad there's nothing I must have, kinda want to try the A9 but kinda over priced for what it is


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got my black dial date... Wish I had known about that!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

My Green one... Forced patina with vinegar...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

My green one has landed 

View attachment IMG_5440_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_5448_r.JPG


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

The green and the (brand new and so virgin brass) blue sunburst...


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratulations, DTDiver!!

Those Armidas are really great. What a difference between the "new" and "old" brass. Wow! May I ask you where you get the green Nato strap from and what is the exact colour name?
I have some green straps but none hits the colour exactely.

Thanks a lot in advance!

Julia


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Kokosnuss said:


> Congratulations, DTDiver!!
> 
> Those Armidas are really great. What a difference between the "new" and "old" brass. Wow! May I ask you where you get the green Nato strap from and what is the exact colour name?
> I have some green straps but none hits the colour exactely.
> ...


Hi,
Thanks

I bought this one long time ago... For sure, it's from NatoStrapCo. I think it's the line "THE INFANTRY".

I'll have to find one who fit the blue dial now !


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot, DTDiver!!

For the blue Armida I have some suggestions for you 
I tried also Natos with gold hardware and they fit great (as long as patina isn't too dark)

All from Nato Strap Co.!!

The Desert Dweller 3-Ring Zulu w/ BRONZE Hardware (Stitched) 22mm









The Berenger 3-Ring Zulu w/ BRONZE Hardware (Stitched) 22mm









The Submarine NATO w/ Gold Hardware (Stitched) 22mm









The Inmate 5150 Orange NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched) 22mm


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

That blue nato pairs really well with the dial.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, it looks really great!! Matches the colour quite good!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Kokonuss!
I already had an eye on the Beige Zulu with bronze hardware. 
The problem with gold hardware, is they won't follow the patina process. I will prefer something like NATO in navy blue with pvd hardware; bronze hardware on navy are impossible to find. 
For the orange one, it's a matter of taste; it won't be suitable with the vintage look I want to create.
Will see !


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

...brain fart... I already had an eye on the Beige and the Khaki Zulu with bronze hardware !

Also, maybe you can help me decide: CheapestNatoStrap have a Grey Zulu with bronze hardware ...not sure if it could make a nice mix of vintage/modern look. 
Ref.: http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...ring-gray-20-mm-22-mm-24-mm?variant=887628149


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey DTDiver,

hm, I must admit, I don't like the 5-ring Zulus as they are "too much" for my female wrist. But I totally agree with the gold hardware, which does not develop any patina at all. It fits only if the brass is kept "clean" with Ketchup or whatelse.

I also thought about a grey Nato with PVD hardware for the green A1 but I decide that I prefer warmer colours for the green. Beige or light brown or that infantry are really nice. But it's personal taste anyway  But hey....why not buying several colours? natostrapco.com has free shipping and cheapestnatostrap.com hat only $1.95 if I remember right.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Kokonuss 
For your information, you can easily transform a 5 rings Zulu in a 3 rings by cutting the flap; that's what I did with mines. It is still bigger than normal NATO, but we don't have NATO with bronze hardware...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

For those of you who search for a "darkening" process, see this link to a "how to" from Steve Laughlin on the Raven Watches web site :
http://www.ravenwatches.com/2016/07/08/my-brass-patina-treatment/

Didn't try it myself (still working with vinegar), but I'll try it soon as the vinegar didn't create the finish I wanted on my blue A1 Brass.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Wearing my sunbrush blue today; it has like 1 year of natural patina :-d


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Some days ago, I treated with vinegar vapor my A1 brass blue to aged it a bit... I were hoping for the finish of my green one.
The brass turns to "pink" tone and I wasn't satisfied. So, yesterday I decided to clean it and try the LoS. I works well; I really love the finish it creates in seconds. So, I decided to clean and put the green one in the LoS too. Totally different result. Both are really nice (personal taste), but wouaaa, what a difference. They both comes from the same batch, supposed to be same brass.. Anyway.. I like them !!

The green with the first finish and the blue, right out of the box..



















..the blue after the cleaning (sorry, I didn't take photos of the first finish)(you can se the "pink" in the numbers on the bezel)..










And, finally, the final finish...


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

This is really interesting*, *DTDiver!!

But thus you have two different looks which is also rally nice. Each watch has it's own finish!

May I ask you...how did you clean them?

Here new pics of mine

View attachment IMG_5860_vignette_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_5845_r.JPG


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

This is really interesting*, *DTDiver!!

But thus you have two different looks which is also rally nice. Each watch has it's own finish!

May I ask you...how did you clean them?

Here new pics of mine

View attachment 8828602

View attachment 8828610

View attachment 8828618


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Kokosnuss said:


> This is really interesting*, *DTDiver!!
> 
> But thus you have two different looks which is also rally nice. Each watch has it's own finish!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot for that Tipp, DTDiver!

I haven't heard of "Brasso" up to now. Will have a look where I can buy it in Germany.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for the delay... This specific Brasso (clearly indicate for brass and bronze on the bottle)










I find this on Amazon Germany:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00TZ...rds=brasso&dpPl=1&dpID=41hizTxuPOL&ref=plSrch

But it's way too expensive... You can surely find it a lot less


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you so much, DTDiver!

I guess you can't really buy it in Germany...but maybe Amazon is okay. At the moment I'm using the Lemon thing...works also


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Ha ha love it brasso way expensive???? That's crazy ,

Pretty much every English house has got some of this stuff why? Don't really know apart from brass ornaments where collectable in the 70s but it's under every kitchen sink cupboard 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3318...1853-0%26rvr_id%3D1068478402315&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks guys!!

View attachment IMG_6134_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_6127_r.jpg


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

I love it!!















Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

A new combo 
















Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

There will be a *15% SALE* from the *5th to the 11th of september* as Chris told me yesterday 

But please note, that they ship only after the 12th of september as they are in vacations the week before. Orders can be placed in the usual way!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## hirofumi (Sep 7, 2016)

Arimda and Helson are the same company? I have seen they use the same tube package.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

hirofumi said:


> Arimda and Helson are the same company? I have seen they use the same tube package.


No but i believe they're cousins, with Maranez too :-d, probably using the same supplier [since both are from HK; probably using the same factory too].


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

No, guys....they are not the same company neither cousins. They use the same system to order the watches (cc something...), the watches are made in the same factory, and they both use Fedex for shipping. Bot they are two completely stand-alone companies.

View attachment IMG_7235_vig_r.jpg


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Armida A1 is back in stock  All colours (even green sunbrush) and also blue / green / black date versions!!









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

SuperP said:


> No but i believe they're cousins, with Maranez too :-d, probably using the same supplier [since both are from HK; probably using the same factory too].





Kokosnuss said:


> No, guys....they are not the same company neither cousins. They use the same system to order the watches (cc something...), the watches are made in the same factory, and they both use Fedex for shipping. Bot they are two completely stand-alone companies.


Btw i was just messing around with them being cousins thats why i've put the smiley :-d.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Looking at picking up one of these, two questions: is the date model only available with black dial? How heavy is this watch? Armida website said 180 grams with strap but that seems a little heavy for the size and no bracelet.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Looking at picking up one of these, two questions: is the date model only available with black dial? How heavy is this watch? Armida website said 180 grams with strap but that seems a little heavy for the size and no bracelet.


Afaik, yes date is available only with black dial. This is the one I picked. As far as weight is concerned, see photo:


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------

